# Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen



## AntonioFunes (17. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen


----------



## Wamboland (17. November 2012)

Problem sind die AMD GraKas, die kommen bei mir nicht in den PC. Von daher rechne ich für den nächsten PC (vermutlich Q3 2013) mit 1.000-1.200 €. SSD kann ich mir sparen, da ich bereits eine 830 mit 256 GB im System habe und die natürlich übernommen wird.


----------



## tommy1977 (18. November 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Problem sind die AMD GraKas, die kommen bei mir nicht in den PC. Von daher rechne ich für den nächsten PC (vermutlich Q3 2013) mit 1.000-1.200 €. SSD kann ich mir sparen, da ich bereits eine 830 mit 256 GB im System habe und die natürlich übernommen wird.


 
Du solltest vielleicht auch noch erklären, warum ADM-Grakas nicht in dein System kommen. Ich hatte gestern erst wieder so wein System zwischen den Fingern. Ich verzweifel regelmäßig an den Treibern und den (nicht vorhandenen) Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten von AMD-Grakas.


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

ich habe eine Frage vielleicht mag mir wer helfen... ST500DM002-1BC142 (465 GB) das ist die Festplatte die in meinem Rechner aktuell verbaut ist, ich weiß nichts über Festplatten nichtmal ob das eine SSD ist oder nicht und woran ich das erkenne, ich möchte aber gern eine bessere einbauen, weiß aber nicht worauf ich achten muß und ich hätte gern eine SSD Festplatte... vielleicht kann jemand kurz was zu schreiben, danke, mfg.


----------



## Basshinzu (18. November 2012)

Fielion schrieb:


> ich habe eine Frage vielleicht mag mir wer helfen... ST500DM002-1BC142 (465 GB) das ist die Festplatte die in meinem Rechner aktuell verbaut ist, ich weiß nichts über Festplatten nichtmal ob das eine SSD ist oder nicht und woran ich das erkenne, ich möchte aber gern eine bessere einbauen, weiß aber nicht worauf ich achten muß und ich hätte gern eine SSD Festplatte... vielleicht kann jemand kurz was zu schreiben, danke, mfg.


 
Deine Festplatte ist ne normale HDD von Seagate.
Wenn du dir eine SSD zulegen willst, rate ich dir zur Samsung SSD 830 oder dem (etwas teureren) Nachfolgermodell 840.
128GB 830
128GB 840 Pro
Beide SSDs sind sehr zuverlässig und kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Die 840er ist im Schreibratenbereich noch einen Tick schneller als die 830er, außerhalb von Benchmarks wird man das aber nicht stark bemerken.
Jetzt kommts natürlich darauf an, was du neben dem Betriebssystem und Programmen noch alles auf der Platte lagern willst. Falls du Spiele ebenfalls mit wenig Ladezeiten genießen möchtest, empfiehlt sich eine 256GB große SSD


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

Wie wichtig ist die Festplatte für PC Spiele wie Battlefield 3?
Und danke für die Antwort!
Es geht mir darum das die Festplatte aktuell den Leistungsindex meines Rechners doch ganz schön drückt.
Aber ob das bei Spielen wirklich eine Rolle spielt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Basshinzu (18. November 2012)

Fielion schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist die Festplatte für PC Spiele wie Battlefield 3?
> Und danke für die Antwort!
> Es geht mir darum das die Festplatte aktuell den Leistungsindex meines Rechners doch ganz schön drückt.
> Aber ob das bei Spielen wirklich eine Rolle spielt weiß ich nicht.


 
Mehr FPS wirst du dadurch sicherlich nicht erreichen, jedoch verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten merklich.
Hier ein kleines Video, dass HDD mit SSD bei Battlefield vergleicht: SSD vs HDD
Es kommt aber durchaus auch auf das Spiel an. Momentan habe ich auf der SSD BF3 und Natural Selection (Beide profitieren davon sehr und beide Spiele zocke ich momentan am meisten) und alle anderen Spiele auf einer energiesparenden HDD.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht auch noch erklären, warum ADM-Grakas nicht in dein System kommen. Ich hatte gestern erst wieder so wein System zwischen den Fingern. Ich verzweifel regelmäßig an den Treibern und den (nicht vorhandenen) Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten von AMD-Grakas.


 
Also ich glaube nicht wirklich an einen brauchbaren Punkt in der Frage, das ist eigentlich alles nur pers. Empfinden
Und so Physx zälht eher mehr noch als ein Gimmik
Auch hatte jetzt bisher keine Probleme mit den Catalyst-Treibern


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

ok. danke... habe es verstanden, das Video war auch sehr anschaulich!
mfg.


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

ah noch was!
Die SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC 1GB ist ok., oder?
Laut Recherchen ist die Preisleistungssieger gewesen.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. November 2012)

> Also ich glaube nicht wirklich an einen brauchbaren Punkt in der Frage, das ist eigentlich alles nur pers. Empfinden
> Und so Physx zälht eher mehr noch als ein Gimmik
> Auch hatte jetzt bisher keine Probleme mit den Catalyst-Treibern



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, ich hatte noch nie Treiberprobleme und ich nutze seit 2008 nur AMD-Karten. AMD bietet eben das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2012)

Fielion schrieb:


> ah noch was!
> Die SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC 1GB ist ok., oder?
> Laut Recherchen ist die Preisleistungssieger gewesen.


 
naja, für ihre Klasse sicher, aber der Sweet Spot bei den Grafikkarten liegt eher bei einer 7870 und so ~200€


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

ja schon, aber dann müßte ich ja noch Extra ein neues Netzteil kaufen... das aktuelle ist ein 550 Watt mit nur einem 6 pin Ausgang 
Aktuell ist im Rechner halt nur eine gt 430 verbaut, mit der ich zwar Battlefield 3 halbwegs brauchbar spielen kann, aber naja...
und von der 7770 verspreche ich mir dann halt schon eine deutliche Steigerung bei nur geringem Kostenaufwand.
mfg.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2012)

Fielion schrieb:


> ah noch was!
> Die SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC 1GB ist ok., oder?
> Laut Recherchen ist die Preisleistungssieger gewesen.


 
Für die Preisklasse ist das eine gute Karte, aber die reicht nicht für so was wie Battlefield 3 auf hohen Einstellungen (um die 30 Bilder pro Sekunde ohne AA/AF bei FullHD). Und wenn Du ein NT mit 500W hast, dann könntest Du auch problemlos deutlich bessere Karten einbauen. Das mit dem Stromanschluss ist auch kein Problem: bei einigen Karten liegen Adapter dabei, ansonsten kauft man einen für 3€ dazu - damit machst Du aus zwei nicht genutzten normalen Molex-Streckern (das sind die Stecker für ältere IDE_Festplatten und Laufwerke) einen weiteren PCIe6Pin-Stecker. Und die AMD 7850 braucht soweit ich weiß zB eh nur EINEN solchen Stecker, die würde also bestimmt problemlos bei Dir laufen.


@AMD vs Nvidia: ich lese ebenso auch immer wieder mal von Problemchen bei Nvidia-Karten mit den Treibern, auch das ein Spiel XY mit den neeusten Treibern plötzlich Fehler produziert usw. - das ist also Humbug, dass AMD da irgendwie schlechter sei. Das ist mal so, mal so, und auch WENN es mal Probleme gibt, hat die auch bei weitem nicht jeder, selbst wenn dessen System genau die gleiche Karte hat wie das System von Leuten, die dieses Problem haben. Egal ob bei AMD oder Nvidia. 

Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren nur 2 Probleme mit meiner AMD, die auch schnell gelöst wurden, und das eine davon war auch eher ein kleines Problem, nämlich dass man bei BF BC2 ein paar Sekunden später als Leute mit Nvidia-Karten auf die Map kam. Das andere war ein kleiner Grafikfehler bei Anno (schwarzer Rasen, als sei keiner da), was nach wenigen Tagen gelöst war.

Und was die angeblich schlechten Einstell-Optionen mit den AMD-Treibern angeht: ich hab keine NVidia als Vergleich, aber was will man den da groß einstellen, was fehlt denn bei AMD? Ich stelle die Sachen eh immer im Spiel selbst ein, wüsste jetzt nicht, was ich da vermissen sollte als AMD-User. Und selbst wenn es da doch was gibt, würd ich niemals 260€ für eine Nvidia-Karte ausgeben, die nicht besser als eine von AMD für 200€ ist  

btw: ich bin kein AMD-Fan, empfehle durchaus auch Nvidia, WENN Preis-Leistung stimm - aber derzeit sieht es da halt einfach bei den meisten Nvidia-Karten düster aus...


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7850 OC Windforce 2X (GV-R785OC-2GD) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
hmm... ist kaum teurer und da steht nur 1 6pin
Und die ist besser?
Mal wegen Benchmark gucken.
Hatte bei der 7770 oc benchmark Videos gesehen von Crysis 2 und Battlefield und da lief es gut auf Ultra Einstellungen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2012)

Fielion schrieb:


> GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7850 OC Windforce 2X (GV-R785OC-2GD) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
> hmm... ist kaum teurer und da steht nur 1 6pin


 kann sein, dass sie auch nur 1x 6Pin braucht, aber selbst wenn nicht: per Adapter wäre das kein Problem.



> Und die ist besser?


 ja klar. Eine 7850 ist ca 40% besser als eine 7770, die 7870 ist ca 70% besser als die 7770. Und im Vergleich zu einer 7850 ist die 7870 ca 20% besser. Alles bei Standardtakt, bei übertakteten Versionen ist es nochjmal jeweils was mehr.





> Hatte bei der 7770 oc benchmark Videos gesehen von Crysis 2 und Battlefield und da lief es gut auf Ultra Einstellungen.


 BF3 auf Ultra? Das kann nicht sein, das läuft erst mit ner Karte wie einer Nvidia GTX 580 so richtig flüssig - oder aber Du hast sehr niedrige Ansprüche   oder das Video war geschönt...  hier ein Benchmark: Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 Vapor-X im Test - Battlefield 3 (Seite 25) - HT4U.net  höchste Details mit FullHD ca 35 OHNE AA/AF, mit AA/AF 25FPS. 

Ich mein: vlt. reicht Dir das, aber eine 7850 wäre halt eine Investition auch für zukünftige Games, eine 7870 erst recht.


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

Crysis 2 HD 7770 OC DX11 Tessellation 1080p MAX SETING + Directx 11 Ultra Upgrade - YouTube

Ich meinte so ein Video zb., oder 

Battlefield 3 on Sapphire HD 7770 GHz Edition OC 1GB GDDR5 - YouTube

Aber ich sehe gerade, ich hatte das mit der Auflösung bei dem BF 3 Video verschlafen, die ist ja viel geringer.
Und ja ich meinte halt das ich gesehen habe das die 7850 meiner Meinung nach nicht sooo... viel Teurer ist und auch mit einem 6pin auskommt. Von daher lass ich mich da gern überzeugen das die vielleicht doch besser ist.
Die die ich da verlinkt hatte war mit 2gig bei, macht das einen Unterschied?
Habe jetzt die

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Sapphire-Radeon-Hd-7850-Oc-2GB-11200-14-xxG-p21640808

im Blick.


----------



## Celerex (18. November 2012)

2GB VRam kann man grundsätzlich empfehlen. Es gibt zwar aktuell nur wenige Titel, bei denen du dir bei 1GB sorgen machen musst, aber gerade bei so Spiele wie Crysis 2 mit den HighRes Texturen (von Maldo), einer großen Auflösung und einer perfekten Kantenglättung kann eine Karte mit 1GB gerne mal in's straucheln kommen. Das gleiche gilt auch für GTA 4 mit ICEnhancer und besten Settings. Man kann auf jeden Fall sagen, 2GB sind für die Zukunft eine sehr gute Investition und für 180 Euro machst du da eigentlich nicht sehr viel verkehrt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2012)

Allerdings ist die Karte mit 2GB so teuer, dass man auch direkt eine 7870 kaufen kann, die dann für wenig Aufpreis nochmal mehr Power bringt


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

ja aber die ist dann wieder so eine mit 2 6 pin Steckern und da weiß ich nicht ob mein Netzteil ein AVT-5500 mit 550 Watt und nur einem 6 pin Stecker da reicht, ja du sagtest Adapter, aber das ist ja nicht das einzige was bei so einem Netzteil zählt, glaube ich... habe auch schonmal wo anders nachgefragt damals wegen einer 6870 und da hies es das es vielleicht Probleme mit dem Netzteil geben könnte

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Sapphire-Radeon-Hd-7870-GHz-p21595244

hmm bei der find ich garkeine 1 gig Variante so auf die schnelle...


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2012)

Die 7870 gibt auch nicht mit nur 1GB, aber die 7850 mit 1GB kostet halt nur so 150€, mit 2Gb aber direkt 180-190€, und da ist eine 7870 kaum teurer.

Und das Netzteil ist halt "billig", das ist kein dolles Netzteil. Aber normalerweise reicht für eine 7870 selbst ein schlechtes NT mit 550W, da selbst bei schwacher Verteilung der Werte genug Strom da ist - ein PC mit ner 7870 braucht unter 300W.


----------



## Fielion (18. November 2012)

o man^^ Ich glaub ich hätte hier nicht schreiben dürfen.
Ich werd wohl doch einen Fehler machen und meinen selbst gesetzten Finanzrahmen etwas sprengen.  
Aber so eine Graka wäre schon toll!!!

Dabei wollte ich eigentlich bloß eine die meine gt 430 ablösen kann, habe da ja nicht an so ein Monster gedacht.^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

Dann nimm ruhig erstmal die 7770, vlt reicht die Dir ja trotzdem, oder WENN eine 7850, dann halt die mit 1GB. 2GB können bei der 7850 bei manchen Spielen zwar ein Vorteil sein, aber dann nur ein kleiner Vorteil bei hohen Auflösungen und HD-Texturen. Und deswegen dann 30-40€ mehr zahlen, ist auch übertrieben...


----------



## Fielion (19. November 2012)

Nö!^^

Wieso denn?
Du sagst die 7870 wird höchstwahrscheinlich funzen und ich werde mich wie ein Schneeschieber freuen, wenn ich sone fette Graka im Rechner habe!
Und mit der bin ich noch ein weilchen ganz gut dabei.
Mit der 7770 muß ich ja jetzt schon Einbußen hinnehmen.

Nee nun bin ich auf dem Trip mit der großen Karte! Und dann Spar ich halt bis zum Januar und dann ist das cool.
Das Spiel für das ich die neue Graka haben mag braucht eh noch eine Weile bis es erscheint.

Elder Scrolls Online... freuz ^^


----------



## buma02 (19. November 2012)

moin  moin
habe eine frage der hier vorgestellte gamer pc unter 900€ ,da werde ich wohl die nächsten jahre mit ruhe haben oder!?
spiele hauptsächlich battlefield bad company 2 vielleicht auch mal andere shooter games. 
habe jetzt noch einen 
amd athlon 64x2 dualcore prozessor 6000+
graka msi radeon 6570 
mainboard ms-7369
windows vista 32 bit
da macht das zocken keinen spass mehr bei niedriger auflösung und alles niedrig eingestellt, alles ausgestellt was geht gehen die fps bis zehn runter und max bis 30fps aber die eher selten.
habe den gamer pc hier gesehen und bin eigentlich sehr überzeugt davon das der mir erstmal ein paar jahre absolut reicht.
gruss buma


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

buma02 schrieb:


> moin moin
> habe eine frage der hier vorgestellte gamer pc unter 900€ ,da werde ich wohl die nächsten jahre mit ruhe haben oder!?
> spiele hauptsächlich battlefield bad company 2 vielleicht auch mal andere shooter games.
> habe jetzt noch einen
> ...


 Ja, das ist an sich der beste PC bei Preis-Leistung für längere Spielefreude. Mit ner NOCH besseren Grafikkarte würdest Du halt noch den ein oder anderen Monat "länger" durchhalten können, aber an sich ist jeder teurere PC "zu teuer" für das, was er an Zusatzleistung bringt. Die AMD 7950 kostete Anfang des Jahres noch über 400€, das ist also eine Top-Karte, und bei Spielen hat sich in Sachen "Anforderung" in den letzten 2-3 Jahren wenig getan, dieses Jahr bisher so gut wie gar nichts. Ob der 900€-PC aber in 2 oder 3 oder erst in 5 Jahren an seine Grenzen stößt, kann niemand voraussagen - aber besser geht es für das Budget nicht, und VIEL besser geht es wie gesagt auch mit mehr Investition auch nicht. Und FALLS es doch früher als erwartet eng wird, dann ist die CPU vermutlich immer noch so stark, dass eine neue Grafikkarte ausreichen wird, um wieder gut spielen zu können. 

Du kannst natürlich auch - wenn Du nicht übertakten willst und keinen großen Wert auf ein "gutes" Gehäuse usw. legst - ein günstigeres Gehäuse und Netzteil nehmen, dort einen i5-3450 mit einem Mainboard für 70€ und die AMD 7950 reinmachen, das wäre von der reinen Leistung her fast genauso stark wie der 900€-PC mit dem i5-3570k und spart Dir ein paar Euros.

und ich würd win7 64bit dazukaufen.


----------



## Fielion (19. November 2012)

Was hat das jetzt mit dem neuen Windows 8 auf sich weils ja heißt das des 11.1 dx fast nur dafür optimiert wird... lieber doch noch win 8 kaufen bevors Teuer wird?


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

Fielion schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit dem neuen Windows 8 auf sich weils ja heißt das des 11.1 dx fast nur dafür optimiert wird... lieber doch noch win 8 kaufen bevors Teuer wird?


 
Ich weiß nicht, aber so scheint das jetzt kein so großer Fortschritt von 11 zu sein, aber wenn du eh ein neues OS brauchst, kann man unbesorgt auch Win 8 nehmen, wenn man aber noch ne Win 7 Version hat, braucht man den Trend nicht unbedingt mitmachen


----------



## Fielion (19. November 2012)

Hab nen 64 Bit win 7.
Es hies ja das man ein win 8 pro bis dann und dann für 30 eus bekommt.
Hätte wohl auch zugeschlagen wenn ich wüßte ob das ein vollwertiges win 8 is oder so eins zum aufrüsten eines win 7.
Weil ich habe so eine 30 Tage Probierversion drauf, die nach den 30 Tagen ohne Probleme weiter gelaufen ist.
Es sagt am Anfang zwar immer aktivieren, aber das kann man einfach wegklicken und gut, Updates gehen auch obwohl in dem Text da steht das es nicht gehen würde.^^
Die wollten für das Win 7 so wie ichs habe, im Medimax noch 160 eus haben, wo ich mal gucken war, für das win 8 pro sollen wohl 280 eus fällig werden...


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

Die für 30€ ist ne Upgrade-Version.

Und 280€ für win8 Pro ist wohl ein Scherz?!? ^^ Win8 Pro gibt es - ganz regulär, deutsche Version, kein halbseidener key-Import - ab 120€: Microsoft: Windows 8 Pro 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (FQC-05960) - PCGames


DX11.1 ist für mich auch kein Argument. Auf KEINEN Fall wird DX11.1 zeitnah "Pflicht" werden, das könnte sich kein Spielehersteller leisten, wenn sein Spiel nur mit win8 läuft. Selbst das alte Win XP wurde bis vor kurzem trotz fehlendem DX10 von so gut wie allen Spielen noch unterstützt. 

Und den evlt Leistungsvorteil, wenn man DX11.1-Features nutzt, schätze ich auch nicht soooo wichtig ein. Vor allem werden die Spielehersteller TROTZDEM ein Spiel so programmieren, dass es auf "hohen" Details mit einer Karte wie der AMD 7870 oder Nvidia GTX 660 problemlos auch mit dem normalen DX11 läuft - wenn überhaupt, dann läuft ein Spiel halt mit DX11.1 nochmal nen Tick besser. FALLS die Spielehersteller denn überhaupt in absehbarer Zeit DX11.1 nutzen werden, denn das ist ja auch nicht gesagt... wenn die per Marktforschung rausfinden, dass nur 5-10% der potentiellen Käufer win8 haben, werden die wohl nicht extra eine DX11.1-Version machen... (sofern das denn überhaupt nötig is - ich kenn mich da technisch nicht aus, ob man vlt rein programmiertechnisch gesehen in DX11.1 ein Spiel erstellen kann, und bei fehlendem DX11.1 nutzt das Spiel einfach automatsich DX11  ^^  ) 

Dafür hat win8 nen Nachteil, nämlich dass bisher noch einige Spiele nicht laufen, die unter win7 gehen.


----------



## buma02 (19. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist an sich der beste PC bei Preis-Leistung für längere Spielefreude. Mit ner NOCH besseren Grafikkarte würdest Du halt noch den ein oder anderen Monat "länger" durchhalten können, aber an sich ist jeder teurere PC "zu teuer" für das, was er an Zusatzleistung bringt. Die AMD 7950 kostete Anfang des Jahres noch über 400€, das ist also eine Top-Karte, und bei Spielen hat sich in Sachen "Anforderung" in den letzten 2-3 Jahren wenig getan, dieses Jahr bisher so gut wie gar nichts. Ob der 900€-PC aber in 2 oder 3 oder erst in 5 Jahren an seine Grenzen stößt, kann niemand voraussagen - aber besser geht es für das Budget nicht, und VIEL besser geht es wie gesagt auch mit mehr Investition auch nicht. Und FALLS es doch früher als erwartet eng wird, dann ist die CPU vermutlich immer noch so stark, dass eine neue Grafikkarte ausreichen wird, um wieder gut spielen zu können.
> 
> Du kannst natürlich auch - wenn Du nicht übertakten willst und keinen großen Wert auf ein "gutes" Gehäuse usw. legst - ein günstigeres Gehäuse und Netzteil nehmen, dort einen i5-3450 mit einem Mainboard für 70€ und die AMD 7950 reinmachen, das wäre von der reinen Leistung her fast genauso stark wie der 900€-PC mit dem i5-3570k und spart Dir ein paar Euros.
> 
> und ich würd win7 64bit dazukaufen.


 
danke für die promte und hilfreiche antwort herbboy
ich denke das ich diese ausführung annehme mir kommt es ehrlich gesagt auf ein paar euros nicht drauf an.
die anderen versionen die aufgeführt waren sind bestimmt auch gut aber da fange ich bestimmt wieder an bald alles nach und nach aus zu tauschen.
ich bin kein hardcore gamer aber die wenigen spiele die ich mache sollten doch schon auf hohen einstellungen oder sogar auf max laufen.
ein bekannter hat ein predator der doppelt so teuer ist aber sagte das er beim spielen immer ein tick schneller sei als die anderen kann das am pc liegen? aber so viel auszugeben bin ich nicht bereit und bin froh das du gesagt hast das alles was darüber hinaus geht nichts bringt.
gruss buma


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

buma02 schrieb:


> .
> ein bekannter hat ein predator der doppelt so teuer ist aber sagte das er beim spielen immer ein tick schneller sei als die anderen kann das am pc liegen? aber so viel auszugeben bin ich nicht bereit und bin froh das du gesagt hast das alles was darüber hinaus geht nichts bringt.


  Wie will er das denn messen, dass er nen Tick schneller ist? Oder meint er, dass er bei ner Wiederholung eines Killst merkt, dass er den Gegner früher sah? Dann hat er nur ne bessere Internetleitung zu dem Spieleserver, das ist alles 

Wenn er meint, dass er mehr Bilder pro Sekunde als andere hat: das hängt immer davon ab, was er genau für nen Predator hat. Aber so oder so: "Predator" hat nichts besonderes, außer dem Gehäuse und dass es eben ein "MarkenPC" ist - rein von der Leistung her kann man sich selber auch billiger einen gleichschnellen PC zusammenstellen.

Die Predator von Acer haben ja nicht zwangsweise die allerbeste Hardware, die es gibt. Die aktuellen Predator zB gibt es mit schwächeren CPUs und unterschiedlichen oftmals langsameren Grafikkarten als beim 900€-PC hier im Artikel.


Und FALLS man jetzt nen Predator mit ner zB GTX 680 hat: der ist nochmal schneller als der 900€-PC, aber der Aufpreis für eine GTX 680 ist einfach zu hoch, da sollte man sich lieber etwas früher eine neue GRafikkarte zulegen. So eine teure Karte nimmt man nur, wenn es einem EXTREM wichtig ist, so viel Leistung wie möglich zu haben.


Für "hohe" Einstellungen reicht sogar der PC für 500€   so einen in der Art hab ich auch - nur bei wenigen Spielen sind dann die maximalen Details langsam etwas zu anfordernd für meinen PC.


----------



## buma02 (20. November 2012)

hallo herbboy 
hoffe du hast mich nicht falsch verstanden ich möchte keinen predator das ist mir beim besten willen zu viel geld.
ich werde mich mal auf die suche machen wer mir hilft den pc zusammen zu bauen ich habe da keine ahnung von und das risiko ist mir zu hoch um es selber auszuprobieren. dann kann ich mich immer noch entscheiden welche hardware ich dann nehme.
und mit dem i5-3450 prozessor würde ich auch nichts falsches machen?
gruß buma


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

Ich hatte schon verstanden, dass du keinen predator willst - aber ich wollte klarstellen, dass auch ein predator nur Hardware hat, die man selber sich zusammenstellen kann, und da ja bei nem normalen PC ab 900€ der Aufpreis für mehr Leistung einfach zu hoch ist, wird selbst Modell vom Predator, das doppelt so teuer ist wie der 900€-PC, den Aufpreis nicht wirklich wert sein. 


der i5-3450 oder 3470 reicht völlig, wenn Du nicht übertakten willst. Ansonsten i5-3570k + ein Board mit am besten Z77-Chipsatz


----------



## buma02 (20. November 2012)

na prima habe mal nachgeschaut der i5-3450 hat wirklich nur positive bewertungen. da kann ich doch auch die dicke graka z.b. die 7950 drauf packen oder gibt es dann probleme? sorry wenn ich dir auf die nerven damit gehe . aber ich habe wirklich interesse an diesem pc muss nur noch einen finden der mir hilft.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

die 7950 würde sehr gut passen, da gibt es auch viele ab Werk übertaktet, die nicht nennenswert mehr kosten als normale VErsionen.


----------



## buma02 (21. November 2012)

dann werde ich mir mal etwas zusammen stellen. das gehäuse ist gut oder muss das nicht so eins sein. den tower sieht man ja nicht.


----------



## Cairen (5. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute 
Ich bin ganz neu hier und hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zu so einem Gamer-PC.
Ich hab jetzt schon einen relativ alten Pc und würde mir gerne zu Weihnachten selbst ein Geschenk machen und mir so einen Gamer Pc zusammenstellen. Zunächst muss ich allerdings zugeben, dass ich in solchen Sachen über ein doch recht eingeschränktes Wissen verfüge. Ich bin noch Schüler und bin von der 500-Euro-Variante doch recht angetan. Meine Frage hierzu wäre aber: wie viel Spielraum hab ich eigentlich, was das Austauschen bestimmter Bestandteile betrifft? Mir würde z.B. eigentlich eine 500GB Festplatte völlig ausreichen und ich würde mir dafür lieber ein anderes Gehäuse, nämlich das BitFenix Shinobi zulegen. Außerdem bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber zu einem Vier-Kern-CPU greifen sollte, um sozusagen auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Mein jetziger PC besitzt einen "Intel Core 2quad prozessor q6600". Der scheint relativ alt zu sein, allerdings würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich den theoretisch in den neuen Pc mit einbauen könnte, oder doch lieber einen neuen zulegen sollte.
Zum Schluss wäre ioch euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir vielleicht eine Seite empfehlen könntet, wo ich relativ günstig Windows 7 Home Premium in der 64-Bite Variante erstehen könnte.

Viele Grüße,
Cairen


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2012)

Cairen schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich bin ganz neu hier und hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zu so einem Gamer-PC.
> Ich hab jetzt schon einen relativ alten Pc und würde mir gerne zu Weihnachten selbst ein Geschenk machen und mir so einen Gamer Pc zusammenstellen. Zunächst muss ich allerdings zugeben, dass ich in solchen Sachen über ein doch recht eingeschränktes Wissen verfüge. Ich bin noch Schüler und bin von der 500-Euro-Variante doch recht angetan. Meine Frage hierzu wäre aber: wie viel Spielraum hab ich eigentlich, was das Austauschen bestimmter Bestandteile betrifft? Mir würde z.B. eigentlich eine 500GB Festplatte völlig ausreichen und ich würde mir dafür lieber ein anderes Gehäuse, nämlich das BitFenix Shinobi zulegen. Außerdem bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber zu einem Vier-Kern-CPU greifen sollte, um sozusagen auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Mein jetziger PC besitzt einen "Intel Core 2quad prozessor q6600". Der scheint relativ alt zu sein, allerdings würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich den theoretisch in den neuen Pc mit einbauen könnte, oder doch lieber einen neuen zulegen sollte.


 Die CPU ist noch ganz gut, auch wenn moderne Quadcores von Intel natürlich deutlich schneller sind - der Dualcore aus dem 500€-PC ist INSGESAMT auch schon etwas besser, da er einfach viel moderner und effizienter arbeitet und daher schneller ist als ein "alter" Quadcore -  der ist ca mit einem Q9500 zu vergleichen, der ja etwas besser als Dein Q6600 ist. Aber es sind keine Riesenunterschiede, d.h. es wird nur wenige Games geben und dort auch nur bestimmte sehr hohe Grafikdetails, bei denen es WEGEN Deiner CPU Grenzen gibt.

In Deinem Fall würde ich sagen: behalte die "Innereien" Deines PCs und hol Dir nur das neue Gehäuse, eine GUTE Grafikkarte (eine AMD 7950 wäre auch für diese alte CPU noch völlig okay) und falls nötig ein neues Netzteil (was für eines hast Du derzeit? ) - dann bist Du bei unter 400€ und hast einen PC, der deutlich stärker für Games ist als der 500€-PC aus dem Special - da hast du also für Games viel mehr davon, als wenn Du einen kompletten PC für 500€ zusammenstellst.

Und irgendwann holst Du dann nen core i5-3450 +Board + neues RAM (zusammen AKTUELL ca 300€) und hast dann quasi fast einen so starken PC wie der im Special der für 900€-PC.

Win7 home Premium kriegst Du an sich bei Amazon, hardwareversand.de, mindfactory usw. am günstigsten - so 80-90€. Wenn Du ein deutlich günstigeres Angebot findest, kann das mit Pech ein key aus einer "Grauzone" sein, das würd ich lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde ja nicht mehr auf Win 7 setzen sondern mir gleich Win8 holen, vorallem da das die meisten "Gegenargumente" sich bloß um die Kacheln drehen und man merkt, das es derjenige nichtmal getestet hat und es vielleicht nur als Schlechte Meinung durch geht, wobei sich schlecht darauf bezieht, wie die "Meinung" zustande kommt. Oder halt das sich das Upgrade von 7 auf 8 eher nicht lohnt

Aber so, außer das man evtl. etwas Geld spart, gibt es eigentlich kein Argument mehr dafür, sich noch Win 7 zu kaufen wenn man ein neues OS braucht


----------



## Cairen (6. Dezember 2012)

Uiuiui ihr seid aber von der schnellen Sorte  Vielen Dank für eure beiden Antworten. 
Zum Pc: das Problem ist eigentlich auch nicht mein CPU.. Hat sich wahrscheinlich so bei mir angehört. Bei mir haperts glaub ich vorallem an der Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon 3400 HD heißt die glaub ich) und am Arbeitsspeicher( 2 GB DDR 2 Ram). Ich bin mir beim Netzteil nicht sicher, ich müsste da zu gegebener Zeit mal nachsehen. Ich hatte mir eben bloß gedacht, dass ich, wenn ich mir ne (für meine Verhältnisse) gute Grafikkarte und noch ausreichend Arbeitsspeiche holen will auch lieber gleich auf der sicheren Seite mit einem neuen Rechner bin. Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass DDR 3 Ram günstiger sein soll als DDR 2, allerdings unterstützt mein Mainboard nur DDR2 Ram. Wenn ich dann noch ein neues Netzteil für die Grafikkarte und auch noch Windows 7/8 und ein neues Gehäuse dazukaufe, lohnt es sich doch eigentlich nicht mehr, oder?
Ich poste hier mal einige Daten vom Rechner: (vielleicht helfen einige davon ja ^^)

Prozessor: Intel(r) Core(tm) 2 Extreme Quad-Core Stepping:G-0 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 1024 MB DDR-2-SDRAM von SK Hynix
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 3400 Series
Mainboard: FUJITSU SIEMENS G31T-M2 V3.02

Solche Sachen wie das Laufwerk etc. kann ich doch theorethisch "mitnehmen", oder?
Und zur Frage Windows 7 oder 8:
Also ich weiß nicht, ob ich so wirklich mit diesen Kacheln zurechtkäme ^^ Ich weiß, du hast es als einizges Gegenargument bezeichnet, aber ich tendiere aktuell doch eher zu Windows 7, da mir das schon sehr gefällt 

Insgesamt bin ich einem Neukauf von einem PC überhaupt nicht abgeneigt, komme aber aufgrund eures "Upgrade"-Vorschlages für meine jetzigen Rechner doch ins Grübeln. Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Gefahr, dass nach 5 Jahre Betriebszeit (die letzten 2-3 Jahre auch ziemlich intensiv) bestimmte Hardware den Geist aufgibt?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und bis auf weiteres,

Cairen

PS: Bitte verzeiht mir meine Schreibenweise, ich bin heute etwas in Eile


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2012)

Nein, an Win 7 sollte man nur festhalten, wenn man es schon hat, ansonsten sollte man wirklich eher Win 8 nehmen und vorallem, Leute, die Kacheln sind Optional und funktionieren im Prinzip wie der Desktop, den es vorallem immer noch gibt, nur durch die dummschwätzerei von Berufsnörglern, die es nichtmal getestet haben, bekommt man den Eindruck als wenn es nur noch die gäbe

Außerdem, wie oft hängt man auf dem Desktop oder im Startmenü rum?
Und das damit halt viel Werbung gemacht wird liegt halt auch wieder daran, das man so den Unterbau wie blitzschneller Start so schlecht herzeigen kann


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Also, es ist so: 2GB DDR2-RAM sind halt so teuer wie 4GB DDR3, aber mit ca 20-25€ wäre das ja trotzdem kein vermögen, also: 2GB zusätzlich kaufen, insgesamt 4GB reichen noch ne Weile - man nimmt bei DDR3 halt 8GB, weil das DA nicht so viel mehr kostet. 

Dazu dann eine Karte wie die AMD 7950 (270€) , ein passendes Netzeil (50-60€) - dann hast Du einen PC, der so gut wie alle Spiele auf wirklich ALLEN Detailstufen schafft, nur bei wenigen wird die CPU vlt. merkbar "bremsen" - Ausgabe: ca 350€


Oder halt direkt noch nen guten Prozessor core i5-3450, Board und 8GB DDR3-RAM, das sind dann ca 280-300€ - dann hast Du insgesamt ca 600-630€ ausgegeben und nen PC wie der, der hier im Special für knapp 900€ drinsteht. Voraugesetzt, dass Du den Rest vom PC verwenden kannst, ansonsten kommen Gehäuse, Festplatten und DVd-LW natürlich noch dazu. "mitnehmen" kannst Du die Laufwerke dann, wenn sie SATA haben und nicht noch das alte IDE.

Und wegen der Lebenszeit: an sich kann Hardware Jahrzehnte halten, was die technische Seite angeht. Bei Festplatten würd ich nahc 5-6 Jahren aufpassen, da die halt sich ständig bewegen und eher mal hopps gehen können, und Lüfter können natürlich auch nach x Stunden anfangen zu rattern oder ganz ausfallen.


----------



## Cairen (6. Dezember 2012)

Und schon wieder eine flotte Antwort von euch beiden.  
Also meine Festplatte ist so alt wie der Rechner, also um die 5 Jahre. Da sollte ich also lieber nicht sparen.
Außerdem hat mein Mainboard leider nur 2 Speicherslots, ich müsste dann also zwei Mal 2 GB Ram kaufen.
Ich würde schon gerne im Preisspektrum von 500€ bleiben, das Betriebssystem mal ausgenommen.
Achja, wo kann ich denn nachsehen, ob mein Laufwerk SATA haben?

Oh Mann, ich schwanke jetzt schon ziemlich ^^ Die Idee mit dem Aufrüsten vom PC ist doch schon verdammt verlockend 
Könnte ich denn dann eigentlich zur neuen Grafikkarte+ Netzteil und zum Arbeitsspeicher auch nochn neues Gehäuse holen? Das wäre jetzt zwar nur eine ästethische Sache, aber ich habe nur Gutes vom BitFenix Shinobi gehört.

Mal wieder vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe 

Gruß Cairen


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie sich das mit den Geschwindigkeiten im Detail auswirkt, also ob man pberhaupt etwas davon merkt, denn es würde ja auch gehen wenn man einen 4 GiB Riegel statt 2x2m dann hätte man immer noch eine Option offen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei 500€ würd ich beim Gehäuse abwarten, vlt Geburtstagswunsch oder so  den 50€ mehr oder weniger sind da schon viel, wenn Du eh nur 500€ hast

und anhand des Specials siehst Du ja, dass für 500€ ein PC mit nem modernen Dualcore und einer AMD 7850 drin ist. Wenn Du das Gehäuse einsparst, reicht es auch für eine AMD 7870. 

SATA ist hier rechts im Bild, das alte IDE links: http://www.computer-hardware-explained.com/image-files/sata-vs-ide-labelled.jpg   das kann man an sich mit einem Blick in den PC leicht unterscheiden. Wenn Du SATA hast, sparst Du auch noch die Festplatte und DVD-LW, dann wäre vlt sogar der i5-3450 plus die 7850 oder 7870 drin.


----------



## Cairen (6. Dezember 2012)

Soo ich hab im Inneren meines Rechners nicht so ein breites Kabel gesehen, mein Laufwerk sollte also SATA haben 
Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas nerven, allerdings würde ich gerne nochmal wegen des neuen PCs fragen, da ich einfach so ein ungutes Gefühlt habe, wenn ich den Rechner nur "zu 50% auswechsel".  Wahrscheinlich sind meine Sorgen unbegründet, aber wie fändest du denn folgende Idee:
Ich nehmen vom Rechner erstmal nur das Laufwerk und -je nachdem, wies mit dem Preis hinkommt- eventuell auch die Festplatte und das Gehäuse mit und hole mir dann dafür die im Special vorgeschlagene Hardware. Ich bin absolut keine "Grafikhure", möchte mich aber mit dem PC erstmal für dei nächsten Jahre absichern.
Ich habe übrigens ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Rechner gefunden:
Test & Analyse: PCI Karten im PC (siehe die Scaleo P Serie). Ich bin mir jetzt doch etwas unschlüssig, da das eine Kabel auf dem Vorschaubild doch ziemlich an so ein IDE-Kabel erinnert..  


Gruß Cairen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Also, das an der Seite vom PC auf Foto 3 ist auf jeden Fall IDE und scheint zu ner Festplatte zu gehen. Außerdem wäre auch die Frage, wie groß das Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Cairen (6. Dezember 2012)

Mhh dann müsste ich wohl oder übel also doch ne festplatte + laufwerk kaufen,oder?
Wie unterscheiden sich denn die 1 TB Festplatten von den 500GB Varianten, also preislich gesehen?
Zum Gehäuse kann ich leider recht wenig sagen, da ich keine genauen Angaben zur Größe finde. Ich nehme mal an, du willst wissen, ob die Hardware überhaupt in den Rechner reinpasst? Dafür benötigst du sicherlich nicht die Maße von "außen", oder?

Gruß Cairen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Das tut sich nicht viel. Schau mal bei dem Special, da kommt vor dem ersten PC ein Hinweis für Festplatten inkl. nem Link zum Preisvergleich. Da kannst Du das "ab 1TB" auch wieder wegmachen und "ab 500GB" ankreuzen" - sind vermutlich maximal 15-20€, die man spart

Und beim gehäuse ist auch die Frage, ob es überhaupt normales ATX-Maß hat, denn bei solchen älteren KomplettPC wurden manchmal eigene Maß-Normen verwendet (ATX ist eine bestimmte Mainboard+Netzteil-Norm)


----------



## Cairen (6. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen, um da keinen Fehler zu machen. Einzig den CPU werd ich wahrscheinlich mitnehmen. Dann muss ich wohl oder übel mein Budget ein wenig sprengen 
Es sei denn -ich spekulier jetzt mal-wenn ich das Gehäuse austausche und dann nur den Arbeitsspeicher und eine Grafikkarte dazukaufe...
Oh Mann das ist echt kompliziert für mich, sorry 

Gruß Cairen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Cairen schrieb:


> Okay, dann werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen, um da keinen Fehler zu machen. Einzig den CPU werd ich wahrscheinlich mitnehmen. Dann muss ich wohl oder übel mein Budget ein wenig sprengen
> Es sei denn -ich spekulier jetzt mal-wenn ich das Gehäuse austausche und dann nur den Arbeitsspeicher und eine Grafikkarte dazukaufe...
> Oh Mann das ist echt kompliziert für mich, sorry
> 
> Gruß Cairen


 
Moment Moment: wenn Du die CPU mitnimmst, kannst Du doch das alte Mainboard behalten und dann auch die IDE-Festplatte, falls du eine hast, weiternutzen. IDE geht nur dann nicht, wenn Du ein neues Mainboard für Sockel 1155 und eine dazu passende neue CPU kaufst (Intel core i5... ).

D.h. DANN brauchst Du nur Gehäuse, Netzteil und Grafikkarte neu, und noch RAM. FALLS das Board aber nicht ATX hat, dann würd ich lieber gleich auf Sockel 1155 umsteigen - das macht keinen Sinn, für nen alten Q6600 (der hat Sockel 775) Board UND noch RAM neu zu kaufen. In dem Fall wäre dann aber halt auch ne neue Festplatte fällig, falls die jetzige wie gesagt IDE hat


----------



## Cairen (7. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber ich hatte heute viel zu tun 
Was würdest du denn aus meiner Sicht tun? 
Würdest du es jetzt vom Gehäusemaß bzw. von dem Laufwerk abhängig machen?

Gruß Cairen

Edit: Meine Schmerzgrenze würde bei maximal 600€ liegen, da aber das Betriebssystem mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Für 600€ wäre ja der PC aus dem Artikel plus Windows kein Problem. Und falls Du was aus dem alten PC übernehmen kannst, wäre halt nochmal ne bessere Graka oder CPU möglich.

Daher mal genau schauen, was nun mit dem Gehäuse ist und ob Festplatte(n) nun SATA haben oder nciht


----------



## Cairen (8. Dezember 2012)

Also anscheinend hat mein PC nicht die gleiche Ausstattung wie die auf dem Bild. Scheint wohl eine andere Version zu sein. Ich hab da definitiv kein so ein IDE-Kabel wie auf dem Bild gesehen.
Allerdings entscheide ich mich wahrscheinlich für einen komplett neuen PC, da der jetzige Rechner voraussichtlich in der Familie weitergereicht wird 
Zwei Fragen hätt ich trotzdem noch an dich: 
1. Spielt die Gehäusewahl eigentlich eine große Rolle? Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf das BitFenix Shinobi (sorry, dass ich das so oft erwähne, aber mir gefällt das vorgeschlagene Gehäuse nicht wirklich  ) wechseln...

2. Kannst du mir denn für das Bestellen von den Einzelteilen einige Seiten empfehlen? Normalerweise greife ich ja immer auf Amazon zurück, aber da sind die meisten Sachen teurer.. 

Gruß Cairen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Du musst nur schauen, wieviel Platz es für Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler bietet, also ob es da nicht evlt. Probleme geben kann - ansonsten ist alles genormt, das passt also.

Ich selber bestelle gerne bei hardwareversand.de - da kann das ein oder andere aber auch merkbar günstiger sein, wenn man über den pcgames-Preisvergleich das Produkt aufruft. Andere gute Shops sind auch zB mindfactory, caseking, hoh, alternate...


----------



## Cairen (9. Dezember 2012)

Also laut CaseKing ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCEIChm7wHY ) ist das Gehäuse ziemlich gut 
Hardwareversand scheint ja wirklich ziemlich günstig zu sein. Danke für den Tipp 

Gruß Crunai

Edit: Eine Frage hätt ich da noch  Undzwar bin ich mir bei der Grafikkarte nicht sicher, welche da die richtige ist. Im Special steht ja nur etwas von einer Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC... Ich hab jetzt auf harwareversand.de http://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=67831&agid=1004&apop=2 gefunden.. Ist das die richtige?
Und beim Arbeitsspeicher/Festplatte kann man nicht so viel falsch machen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob die bei hardwareversand auch übertaktet ist, aber das macht eh nicht viel aus - die Karte ist so oder so gut. Kleiner Nachteil: nur 1GB RAM, denn die Karte wäre schnell genug für manche Grafikmodi, bei denen 2GB was bringen kann. Aber 2 statt 1GB kostet direkt ein Stück mehr


----------



## Cairen (10. Dezember 2012)

Mhh irgendwie  sind die Preise gerade um locker 20€ bei hardwareversand gestiegen o.o


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn Du über den Preisvergleich das Produkt aufrufst? Oder kann es evlt. nur zufällig eine bestimmte Karte sein, die teurer geworden ist?


----------



## Cairen (10. Dezember 2012)

Naja nicht die einzelnen Preise..
Ich hatte mir bei hardwareversand.de gestern alles fertig zusammengestellt und bin auf 506€ ohne Gehäuse gekommen. Jetzt zeigt er mir bei meinem Warenkorb 524€ an o.o

Edit: Ich bin jetzt wieder etwas runter im Preis auf 515€... Eine Frage hab ich noch: kannst du mir eine Festplatte mit 500GB empfehlen, die etwas taugt? Ich will da nichts falsch machen  Ich hätte ja die http://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?agid=689&aid=30390&basket.changed=1 im Auge..

Edit 2: Jetzt scheint sich der Preis wieder eingependelt zu haben. Da ich jetzt das Gehäuse und Win 7 bei Amazon bestelle bin ich sogar bei einem Preis von 540€ komplett  Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch: beim Laufwerk, dass ich mir ausgesucht habe, steht nur etwas von Serial ATA. Welches SATA ist denn da gemeint? Das Mainboard unterstützt nur SATA 300 und 600. Gibt es da noch andere Varianten? 

Gruß Cairen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2012)

Die PLatte ist okay. Die heir wären auch gut http://lb.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/62086/Toshiba+DT01ACA+Series+500GB%2C+SATA+6Gb+s.article  oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/61849/Seagate+Spinpoint+HD502HJ+500GB+SATA+II.article oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/49615/Seagate+Barracuda+7200+500GB+SATA+6GB's.article


Du hast eine mit SATA2 gewählt, SATA3 bietet in der Theorie mehr Speed, aber Festplatten sind dafür viel zu langsam, daher ist es egal, ob die Platte 2 oder 3 hat. Beim Board ist es auch egal: es wird immer der "höchste" Speed genutzt, den Board UND PLatte beherrschen. Das ist alles kompatibel untereinander.


----------



## Majosch (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin ! Also mir hat der Thread hier sehr geholfen, da ich nicht soviel technisches wissen habe. ich spiele eig. schon immer computer. die letzten jahre aktiv wow, und die battlefield teile sowie F.E.A.R u.a. Nunja, ich habe mich nun nach langen rumforschen dafür entschieden mir die Computervariante für 700 Euro von hier zu kaufen. Ich möchte mit diesem Projekt, meinen ersten eigen-zusammgestellten-pc fertig machen  Habe eine frage, kann ich die teile alle selber zusammensetzen oder muss ich da was verlöten ? muss ich halterungen extra im gehäuse anbringen ? gibts einen guide, wie man alle teile richtig und fachgerecht einsetzt ? würde mich über eure antworten freuen, umso schneller kann ich die einzelnen teile kaufen und loslegen  LG Majosch


----------



## Majosch (11. Dezember 2012)

bin morgen zufällig in hamburg, kennt wer nen pc service laden, wo man sich nen pc zusammenbauen lassen könnte ? hab meine liste nämlich nun zusammen  bin in eidelstedt, wenn jemand ein laden kennt, bitte posten !  danke


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2012)

Also, in Hamburg speziell kenn ich nix, aber mit Hilfe des Internets kannst Du das auch selber machen, wenn Du nicht sehr ungeschickt bist - kannst auch hier im Forum PC-Hardware allgemein  ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.

Das schwierigste sind: CPU-Kühler (je nach Modell) und alle Kabel richtig anschließen. Man kann zwar idR nix falsch anschließen, vergisst aber gern mal was


----------



## Cairen (15. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich jetzt gar nicht mehr gemeldet  
Ich hab alles am Mittwoch bestellt und es ist alles restlos heute angekommen und wird morgen mit freundlicher Unterstützung eines etwas versierteren Bekannten zusammengebaut! Nochmal VIELEN DANK FÜR DEINE HILFE 

Gruß Cairen


----------



## ArtyHeart (21. Dezember 2012)

Am besten auf die Nachweihnachtszeit warten, wenn die Preise wieder etwas runtergehen...


----------



## atlanticx (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen dank für diese verständliche Erklärung einen Gaming-Pc selber zu bauen. Nun habe ich mich ebenfalls für die 900€-version entschiedene. Ich weiß deshalb schon von wo ich die meisten Teile kriege, nur habe ich noch die Fragen: 
a) ob mit dem CPU-Kühler Thermalright Macho folgender gemeint sei: http://www.kmcomputer.de/item/884/876/0/307503/thermalright-hr02-macho-rev.-a.html .

b) ob das Netzteil mit allen Grafikkarten von Radeon HD 7950 kompatibel ist (spezifisch XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition 3GB)

c) ich möchte evtl. eine anderes Gehäuse  verwenden, muss ich dann auf die Maße achten (mindestens 200x487x490mm wie bei Enermax Hoplite) oder muss ich noch mehr berücksichtigen?

Vielen Dank im vorraus für die Antworten,
Atlanticx


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2012)

atlanticx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal vielen dank für diese verständliche Erklärung einen Gaming-Pc selber zu bauen. Nun habe ich mich ebenfalls für die 900€-version entschiedene. Ich weiß deshalb schon von wo ich die meisten Teile kriege, nur habe ich noch die Fragen:
> a) ob mit dem CPU-Kühler Thermalright Macho folgender gemeint sei: Thermalright HR-02 Macho REV. A .


 ja



> b) ob das Netzteil mit allen Grafikkarten von Radeon HD 7950 kompatibel ist (spezifisch XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition 3GB)


 wenn das Netzteil 2 Stecker mit PCIe-6Pin oder auch 6/8-Pin hat, dann ist es problemlos geeignet - so wie ich es sehe, ist dies auch der Fall. Wenn es nur einen dieser Stecker hätte, würde es per Adapter trotzdem kein Problem sein (liegt bei vielen Modellen bei Karte dabei) - noch nen Tick besser und effiizienter wäre übrigens das hier http://geizhals.at/de/677396 





> c) ich möchte evtl. eine anderes Gehäuse verwenden, muss ich dann auf die Maße achten (mindestens 200x487x490mm wie bei Enermax Hoplite) oder muss ich noch mehr berücksichtigen?


 wichtig ist nur, dass es den passenden Standard für das Mainboard hat (ATX) und dass für die Grafikkarte und den Kühler genug Platz ist - das hängt aber nicht allein von den Außenmaßen ab, da muss man beim gewünschten Gehäuse dann recherchieren, was alles passt. Bei manchen Shops wie zb caseking steht bei einigen Gehäusen dabei "Kühler bis x cm, maximale Grafikkartenlänge y cm"


----------



## SgtSuperGollum (1. Januar 2013)

Nach einigem googlen hab ich nun doch noch eine Frage...
Sind in dem Mainboard der 700€ Version (Gigabyte H77-DS3H, Intel H77, ATX) bereits eine Sound-/Lankarte und USB-Anschlüsseverbaut, sodass ich diese nicht extra dazu bestellen müsste?
Ansonsten ist das wirklich ein super Artikel der mir viel geholfen hat!

P.S.: Hier ist nochmal ein Link zu dem Mainboard http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57529/Gigabyte+H77-DS3H%2C+Intel+H77%2C+ATX.article


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

SgtSuperGollum schrieb:


> Nach einigem googlen hab ich nun doch noch eine Frage...
> Sind in dem Mainboard der 700€ Version (Gigabyte H77-DS3H, Intel H77, ATX) bereits eine Sound-/Lankarte und USB-Anschlüsseverbaut, sodass ich diese nicht extra dazu bestellen müsste?
> Ansonsten ist das wirklich ein super Artikel der mir viel geholfen hat!
> 
> P.S.: Hier ist nochmal ein Link zu dem Mainboard http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57529/Gigabyte+H77-DS3H%2C+Intel+H77%2C+ATX.article


 
Alle Mainboards haben seit vielen Jahren Sound, LAN und USB, das ist also kein Thema  Wenn Du willst, kannst Du auch im Preisvergleich ein Mainboard raussuchen, dass eine mindestanzahl an USB hat, wobei das Modell von Gigabyte schon 6 Stück hat (2 davon USB3.0, was auch kompatibel zu USB2.0 ist). Hier wären noch andere bis 90€ und mit mind 2x USB3.0 und 4x 3.0: Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) im Preisvergleich - PCGames die ersten paar Boards sind an sich alle ganz gut, kannst Du ebenso nehmen, wenn das Gigabyte bei hardwareversand nicht lieferbar sein sollte. Die Modelle sind nach Beliebtheit geordnet, also die werden oft genommen, weil sie sich auch bewährt haben    du kannst auch nach Preis ordnen lassen.


----------



## Jostpeppo (1. Januar 2013)

*Allgemeine Fragen...*

Hallo,
ich bin ziemlich neu hier im Forum und habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von Gamer PCs.
Da vor einiger Zeit Weihnachten war und ich nur Geld bekommen habe stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, sich jetzt einen PC zu kaufen.
Mir stehen 700€ zur Verfügung. 
Kann mir einer erklären was das wichtigste am PC ist, woran ich nicht sparen darf und was die Voraussetzungen sind damit alles flüssig läuft?
Ich spiele zurzeit an einem 200€ HP Desktop PC und bin eigentlich erstaunt, wie viel der schafft. 
Viele Freunde von mir haben sich ihre PCs selbst zusammengestellt und sind der Meinung, dass das am besten ist.
Da ich leider keine Ahnung von PCs habe hat sich das Zusammenstellen als problematisch entwickelt.
Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir einer helfen könnte und mir vielleicht Tipps geben kann, wo und wie man sich einen PC am besten zusammenstellt.

LG  Jost


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Jostpeppo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ziemlich neu hier im Forum und habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von Gamer PCs.
> Da vor einiger Zeit Weihnachten war und ich nur Geld bekommen habe stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, sich jetzt einen PC zu kaufen.
> Mir stehen 700€ zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im Artikel ist ja ein PC für 700€, aber mach am besten ein Thema im Forum "Kaufberatung Hardware" auf.  Kaufberatung


Das wichtigste ist derzeit eher die Grafikkarte, und man sollte halt nicht von allem das billigste nehmen, man braucht natürlich auch eine CPU mit einer Mindestleistung, d.h eine nur für 30€ wäre zu wenig   der PC hier im Artikel für 700€ wäre ganz gut, wenn es nicht 700€ mit windows sein müssen, und vlt kannst Du ja vom HP-PC noch irgendwas übernehmen?


----------



## Jostpeppo (1. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen zusammengestellt.. könntest du vlt nochmal gucken, ob es aktuellere Teile gibt, ob ich was vergessen habe oder ob ich was falsch eingestellt habe? Benötige ich einen Controller?  
Ich habe echt gar keine Ahnung und vertraue dir mal 
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.satahdd1.satahdd1.0=62086:4008


----------



## Jostpeppo (1. Januar 2013)

Hier nochmal als Bild dargestellt. Ich habe das Betriebssystem und Service ergänzt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Das passt alles, aber irgendwas hast Du da noch mit im Warenkorb oder doppelt, denn die Teile kosten zusammen an sich unter 500€. Was noch fehlt wäre auch ein DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner.


----------



## Jostpeppo (1. Januar 2013)

Das Betriebssystem kostet 129€ und noch 20€ Montage...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Beim PC-Konfigurator müsste es an sich eine Win7 oder WIn8 Version inkl. Vorinstallation für 80-90€ geben - oder hast Du vlt eine "professional"-Version ausgesucht? Das brauchst Du als Privatuser an sich nicht.

ach ja: unten noch ein Bild von einem PC für ebenfalls ca 500-520€ ohne windows - ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob das vlt quasi die gleichen Bauteile sind wie bei Deiner Zusammenstellung. Wenn zB das RAM nicht auf Lager ist, kann man auch anderes mit DDR3-1333 oder 1600 nehmen, schau nur bei den produktdetails, ob es 1,5V hat - das ist für Intel besser.

Ach ja: einen controller "brauchst" du nicht, aber es gibt ein paar Spiele, bei denen es mit nem Controller leichter zu steuern ist. Da wäre dann der xbox-Controller optimal, gibt es mit Kabel oder auch wireless, bei letzterem aber unbedingt eine "für windows"-Version nehmen, da nur dort der USB-Sender dabei ist, den man braucht.


----------



## Jostpeppo (2. Januar 2013)

Echt klasse wie schnell hier geantwortet wird!

Kannst du mir sagen was es mit dem Dualcore auf sich hat? Ist das nicht vergleichsweise wenig?


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Januar 2013)

Der G870 ist die günstige Alternative zu i5 und Co. Er reicht für Spiele völlig aus und wenn Du willst, kannst Du später einen i5 nachrüsten. Wenn Du das Geld aufbringen kannst, kannst Du auch gleich einen i5 3450 0der 3470 nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2013)

Ja, ein i5-3450 zB würde halt direkt noch mehr Leistung sorgen, aber der G870 ist eben ein sehr moderner und starker Dualcore. Der ist schon so stak wie ein "nicht mehr ganz neuer", aber guter Quadcore wie der Intel Q9500 oder ein AMD X4 955, und das reicht auch für die Spiele, die normalerweise einen Quadcore "brauchen" gut aus und wird auch noch eine Weile für alle neuen Spiele reichen, auch da wegen der Spielekonsolen die CPU-Anforderungen in den letzten Jahren kaum gestiegen sind (die Spiele kommen ja fast alle auch für Konsole raus und müssen mit deren sehr alter Hardware noch laufen, am PC ist dann vor allem die Grafik das, was besser ist, und da ist die Grafikkarte das wichtige)


----------



## Novak95 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe pcgames-Community
Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling , daher wollte ich fragen : Was ist mit den Kabeln? Sind die im Lieferumfang des Gehäuses ( Sharkoon Vaya ) enthalten oder muss ich die noch dazukaufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2013)

Novak95 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe pcgames-Community
> Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling , daher wollte ich fragen : Was ist mit den Kabeln? Sind die im Lieferumfang des Gehäuses ( Sharkoon Vaya ) enthalten oder muss ich die noch dazukaufen ?



Stromkabel kommen vom Netzeil, und die Datenkabel (SATA) sind normalerweise beim Mainboard dabei - da vlt mal bei der Produktbeschreibung im Shop oder beim Hersteller schauen, zur Not Handbunch runterladen, da ist an sich immer eine Seite mit dem Lieferumfang. Aber ich hatte seit Jahren kein Board mehr, bei dem nicht mind 2x Sata-Kabel dabei waren.

Und die Kabel vom Gehäuse zum Mainboard für die Frontpanel-Anschlüsse sind beim Gehäuse dabei, die sind eh fest verdrahtet.

Monitorkabel muss man aber idR selber kaufen - manchmal sind vlt. noch VGA-Kabel bei Monitor oder Grafikkarte dabei, aber man sollte DVI oder HDMI nutzen.


----------



## Novak95 (2. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Stromkabel kommen vom Netzeil, und die Datenkabel (SATA) sind normalerweise beim Mainboard dabei - da vlt mal bei der Produktbeschreibung im Shop oder beim Hersteller schauen, zur Not Handbunch runterladen, da ist an sich immer eine Seite mit dem Lieferumfang. Aber ich hatte seit Jahren kein Board mehr, bei dem nicht mind 2x Sata-Kabel dabei waren.
> 
> Und die Kabel vom Gehäuse zum Mainboard für die Frontpanel-Anschlüsse sind beim Gehäuse dabei, die sind eh fest verdrahtet.
> 
> Monitorkabel muss man aber idR selber kaufen - manchmal sind vlt. noch VGA-Kabel bei Monitor oder Grafikkarte dabei, aber man sollte DVI oder HDMI nutzen.


 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort !


----------



## Fielion (5. Januar 2013)

also die 7870 ist keine gute Wahl, hat wohl arge Blackscreen Probleme


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> also die 7870 ist keine gute Wahl, hat wohl arge Blackscreen Probleme


 
Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln


----------



## Fielion (5. Januar 2013)

Ist Fakt ich hatte vorhin meinen ersten!^^ Nachdem sie 2 Stunden in Betrieb war. Bei Diablo 3
Ich war nicht schlau genug vorher mal die Kommentare dazu zu lesen!^^ Naja aus fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2013)

Das klingt eher nach schlechtem Netzteil oder dreckigem und damit zu heißen Kühler


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2013)

Ohje, hast du zufällig eine HD7870 von Sapphire? Die soll tatsächlich anfällig sein und, untypisch für Sapphire Karten, gemieden werden.


----------



## Fielion (5. Januar 2013)

@ Enisra... ist sauber und ich bin nicht der einzige der das Problem hat.
Und ja @ svd.  Mal schaun wegen Umtausch.


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2013)

Wäre in deinem Fall sehr zu empfehlen. Vlt. bekommst du ja eine XFX mit dem "Double Dissipation" Lüfter oder die PowerColor PCS+.


----------



## Fielion (5. Januar 2013)

Habe gelesen das es wohl ein Hardewareproblem spezifisch bei diesem Hersteller wäre.
Werde wohl daher nach einem Umtausch zu einem anderen Hersteller fragen.


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Januar 2013)

Also ich besitze die Gigabyte HD 7870, null Probleme damit.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (8. Januar 2013)

HIS, XFX und Sapphire sind von den black screen bug betroffen, weil die unschuldige GPU zu wenig Spannung bekommt.
jede GPU ist nämlich einzigartig, welche laufen mit der niedrigen vddc und manche eben nicht, in der Wegwerfgesellschaft werden nämlich nicht einmal die Grafikkarten getestet bzw, die verlassen das werk ohne das sie getestet werden
Die HD7000 ist außerdem mit Vram Problemen verseucht, scheint ein Produktions fehler bei hynix zu sein, ich hatte ca 20 grakas von verschiedenen bekannten wo anscheint einzelne speicherzellen defekt wahren.
AMD könnte es im Treiber beheben oder reduzieren, damit der RAM beim spielen nicht mehr so hoch belastet wird oder man müsste die Auslastung auf den RAM gleichmäßig verteilen.( ist nur einfach dargestellt, in der Praxis ist das deutlich schwieriger umzusetzen )
Somit passiert das schwarze geflackere nicht mehr und es bilden sich keine vertikale streifen.

GIGABYTE benutzt bei seiner HD7870 Samsung Speicher aber nicht immer.


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich meine noch nicht lange genug, aber ich hatte mit meiner XFX Radeon HD 7870 Dual Fan bisher noch nichts ähnliches. Zugegebenermaßen ist das System auch erst 3 Wochen im Betrieb, aber ich hab schon mindestens 6 Spiele drauf laufen lassen die keine Macken aufwiesen.

Habt ihr vielleicht n' paar Quellen, evtl. kann ich das Szenario ja mal nachstellen...geht mir auch n' bisschen um meine Garantie und evtl. Umtausch.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (8. Januar 2013)

Folding@home - DownloadUtils

führe memtest CL aus

mini Anleitung:
CMD Konsole von Windows öffnen und die .exe von memtestCL reinziehen, danach auf enter drücken


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Januar 2013)

Also ich versuch's mal damit und mit dem ATITool, wobei ich mir jetzt etwas unschlüssig bin in wie weit dem Tool zu trauen ist, welches Folding@home da zur Verfügung stellt (hab davon bis heute noch nie etwas gelesen/gehört).


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (8. Januar 2013)

ATITool ist Schwachsinn beim defekten vram oder bei defekter GPU
das einzige was auftreten kann beim ATITool wären Artefakts bei zu hohen OC.


Folding@home bietet eine sichere Applikation an, die source code kann man sich auch herunterladen, als wirklich, wenn man nicht den Text auf der homepage lesen will, nimmt man wenigstens google um Information über die Applikation zu bekommen


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Januar 2013)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Folding@home bietet eine sichere Applikation an, die source code kann man sich auch herunterladen, als wirklich, wenn man nicht den Text auf der homepage lesen will, nimmt man wenigstens google um Information über die Applikation zu bekommen


Wegen eben dieser mangelhaften Reputation durch Googletreffer ist mir ja schleierhaft inwieweit ich dem Tool trauen kann. Und dass das ATITool dabei auch mal laufen sollte ist wohl nur logisch wenn man eine 'werksübertaktete' Grafikkarte auf alle möglichen Fehler prüfen will.
Mach dich mal nicht heiß nur weil ich nicht jedem Freeware-Tool sofort geifernd hinterher springe


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Es gab 7870er, die Probleme hatten - aber da die Kosten dafür am Ende der Hersteller zu zahlen hat, da es ja klare "Garantiefälle" sind,  wird natürlich alles getan, um das auszumerzen. Meines wissens gibt es nur noch selten Probleme, aber logischerweise findet man online nur die, die ein Problem haben - wer postet schon extra einen Thread "Hi, meine 7870 läuft picobello, wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben  "

Das ist bei allen Produkten so, d.h wenn man von zB 50 Meinungen 10 negative hat, also 20%, dann sind nicht wirklich 20% der Kunden unzufrieden...


----------



## Fielion (8. Januar 2013)

Naja selten ist relativ!!!
Ich war leider so dämmlich mich vorher nicht zu informieren und hab mir das Teil in gutem Glauben gekauft.
Und ja Anfangs sah ja auch alles gut aus.
Aber dann 15 Min. Diablo 3 gezockt, Blackscreen und Soundfreeze... Neustart wieder nach ungefähr 15 Min., habe nicht auf die Uhr gesehen, Black Screen und Soundfreeze... und so weiter, hatte zwischenzeitlich mal andere Treiber ausprobiert, was höchsten dafür gesorgt hatte das kein Soundfreeze mehr kam und der Rechner den Neustart von alleine gemacht hat!^^
Mir Egal wie "selten" das vorkommt. Ich habe einmal eine 7870 gekauft und hatte das Problem, das heißt bei mir waren es keine 20% sondern 100% Ausfall... und Geld habe ich nicht wie Heu, kann nur hoffen das, die Karte umgetauscht wird bzw. das ich das Geld zurückbekomme, aber daran glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Naja eine AMD Karte werde ich wohl nicht mehr kaufen. Meine kleine 430 GT macht ihre Arbeit, ohne Black Screens und Soundfreezes und spielt selbst Battlefield 3 auf brauchbarer Qualität.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> und Geld habe ich nicht wie Heu, kann nur hoffen das, die Karte umgetauscht wird bzw. das ich das Geld zurückbekomme, aber daran glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


 Wie kommst du da drauf, wieso das denn nicht? ^^  selbstverständlich bekommst Du ne neue Karte oder Geld zurück. Das WAR wie gesagt ein bekanntes Problem bei manchen Karten, aber auch da bei weitem nicht bei jedem User, und inzwischen sollten nur noch einwandfreie Karten im Umlauf sein. Aber selbst wenn die Karte aus anderen Gründen kaputtgeht, was mit JEDER Karte passieren kann, bekommst Du selbstverständlich Ersatz, sofern Du die Karte nicht schon sehr lange hast. Ab 6 Monate nach kauf müsstest Du theoreitsch beweisen, dass Du nicht schuld am Defekt warst, d.h. innherhalb der ersten 6 Monate ist eine Reklamation an sich überhaupt kein Problem, außer es gibt sichtbare Schäden, was aber bei ner Graka idR ja nie der Fall ist. 

Wie lange nach Kauf hattest Du das Problem denn? Wenn es nicht länger als 3-4 Wochen nach Kauf war, ist es absolut verwunderlich, dass Du nicht vom Händler sofort Ersatz/Geld zurückbekommen hast, nachdem der Karte mit Deiner Reklamation erhalten hat ^^

Aber selbst ein Mercedes kann bei Auslieferung nen Defekt haben 






> Naja eine AMD Karte werde ich wohl nicht mehr kaufen. Meine kleine 430 GT macht ihre Arbeit, ohne Black Screens und Soundfreezes und spielt selbst Battlefield 3 auf brauchbarer Qualität.


 Wenn ich Hersteller meiden würde, von denen mir oder einem bekannten mal was kaputtgegangen ist, könnte ich GAR nix mehr kaufen... mir persönlich ist noch nie ne Graka kaputtgegangen, miene letzten 4 waren alle AMD, davor nvidia. Meinem Bruder ist mal ne nvidia kaputtgegangen - also nie wieder nvidia? ^^ das wäre Unsinn. Zudem ist eine 430 GT nun echt alles andere als auch nur ansatzweise eine "Gamer"-Karte, d.h. die muss quasi nix können, da ist es natürlich auch viel einfacher, dass so eine Karte ohne Serien.Macken hergestellt werden kann. Im übrigen gab es auch bei Nvidia Modellreihen oder Modelle einzelner Hersteller mit ähnlichen Fehlern, das ist also nicht von AMD oder Nvidia abhängig.


----------



## Fielion (8. Januar 2013)

Inzwischen? Ich habe meine Vorgestern bekommen, also noch viel mehr "Inzwischen" geht glaube ich nicht.
Und mag sein das eine GT 430 keine Gamerkarte ist, aber sie macht den Job und ehrlich gesagt so berauschend war der Unterschied was die Grafik angeht nicht, beim Umstieg auf die 7870 oc.
Habe auch mit der GT 430 Diablo auf Full HD gespielt und naja dann mit der 7870 die Details halt nur alle auf Max nehmen können plus das andere Zeugs halt, aber naja ok. das war nun nicht so das man gleich ins Staunen ausgebrochen wäre.
Auch bei Skyrim geht mit der 430 eine 1600er Auflösung, bei mittleren Details und sooo... groß war der Grafische Unterschied dann mit Full HD und sehr hohen Einstellungen bei der 7870 auch nicht.
Ok. ich habe den kauf der Karte was die Qualität anging nicht bereut, aber irgendwie hatte ich mehr erwartet.^^
Nunja aber eine Karte die alle 15 Minuten Blackscreens baut ist, trotzdem schlechter als eine GT 430.

Ich komme darauf, weil ich mit anderen Menschen nur schlechte Erfahrungen habe und niemandem vertraue.
Ich hatte die Karte am Samstag bekommen, sie 5 Stunden im Betrieb gehabt und sie Gestern zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Inzwischen? Ich habe meine Vorgestern bekommen, also noch viel mehr "Inzwischen" geht glaube ich nicht.


 dann hast Du eine aus einer alten Produktion erwischt oder aber eine, die aus einem anderen Grund defekt ist. Das kann wie gesagt bei JEDER Karte passieren, was meinst Du, wieviele Leute ich kenne, bei denen eine Nvidia-Karte kurz nach Einbau defekt war? Wenn Du danach urteilst, dürftest echt nichts mehr neu kaufen, selbst ein Macbook kann kurz nach Inbetriebnahme ne Macke haben... 




> Und mag sein das eine GT 430 keine Gamerkarte ist, aber sie macht den Job und ehrlich gesagt so berauschend war der Unterschied was die Grafik angeht nicht, beim Umstieg auf die 7870 oc.


 Das kann unmöglich sein, außer Du hast noch nen uralten Prozessor, und DER ist der Grund dafür, dass die Spiele nicht schnell genug laufen. Oder meinst Du nur die GRafik"pracht" ? Dann... 



> Habe auch mit der GT 430 Diablo auf Full HD gespielt und naja dann mit der 7870 die Details halt nur alle auf Max nehmen können plus das andere Zeugs halt, aber naja ok. das war nun nicht so das man gleich ins Staunen ausgebrochen wäre.


 das hat nichts mit der Karte zu tun, wie das dann aussieht, sondern nur damit, wie der Spielehersteller die Grafik "designt" hat. Das würde auch mit einer NVidia GTX 660 Ti nicht anders aussehen. Es geht bei Grafikkarten nur darum, ob/dass die einen bestimmten Detailmodus noch flüssig darstellen können oder nicht. Und wenn Du mit Diablo den 3. Teil meinst: der ist bekanntermaßen optisch kein Brüller, dafür läuft er aber selbst mit schwachen Grafikkarten auf höchsten Details probemlos. 

Und bei Skyrim ist der große Unterschied auch eher der Detailtreichtum, Sichtweite, Spiegelungen, Schattenqualität usw. - so ein Spiel sieht nicht direkt "fotorealistisch" aus, nur weil man statt niedrigen die hohen Details spielt.


----------



## Fielion (8. Januar 2013)

Der Prozessor ist ein Amd 840 (tm2) phenom quad core 3,2 ghz, 8gig DDR3 und halt das NT-5500 mit 550 Watt.
hmm... aber ob ich das mit dem entfernen der alten Treiber 100% hinbekommen hatte, weiß ich leider nicht so genau.
Aber ich weiß auch nicht ob und warum das eine Rolle spielen soll.
Stand aber in den Foren immer mal wieder das man das machen müßte.
Der GT 430 ist das egal, das die Treiber und das CCC von der AMD Karte noch drauf sind.

Die Blackscreens bei Diablo 3 kamen relativ regelmäßig, nach ungefähr 15 Minuten spielen, wenn ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder Desktop war hatte es länger gedauert.
Hatte ja nebenher noch die Temperatur der Karte im Auge... war über die Schwankungen erschrocken, von 30 Grad vorher ging es mit Diablo ganz schnell hoch auf 50, aber auch relativ fix wieder runter, wenn ich auf den Desktop gewechselt bin.
Die Blackscreens kamen ungefähr immer so bei bis 55 Grad.


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann hast Du eine aus einer alten Produktion erwischt oder aber eine, die aus einem anderen Grund defekt ist. Das kann wie gesagt bei JEDER Karte passieren, was meinst Du, wieviele Leute ich kenne, bei denen eine Nvidia-Karte kurz nach Einbau defekt war? Wenn Du danach urteilst, dürftest echt nichts mehr neu kaufen, selbst ein Macbook kann kurz nach Inbetriebnahme ne Macke haben...


 
Ja, ich hatte auch mal zwei Karten die einfach nicht liefen, beides Radeon, Nummer weiß ich nicht mehr
dennoch hab ich mir dann einige Zeit Später doch Ersatz für die damalige Karte gekauft, wie gut das WoW nicht wirklich altert -> der Hardware-Einsatz gleich bleiben kann, wieder eine Radeon und die lief ohne irgendwelche Probleme und deswegen hab ich jetzt auch wieder eine, da die auch eine bessere P/L-Verhältnis haben und läuft wieder ohne irgendwelche Mucken


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Der Prozessor ist ein Amd 840 (tm2) phenom quad core 3,2 ghz, 8gig DDR3 und halt das NT-5500 mit 550 Watt.
> hmm... aber ob ich das mit dem entfernen der alten Treiber 100% hinbekommen hatte, weiß ich leider nicht so genau.
> Aber ich weiß auch nicht ob und warum das eine Rolle spielen soll.
> Stand aber in den Foren immer mal wieder das man das machen müßte.
> ...


 das ist bei weitem nicht "zu heiß", aber es gab halt wie gesagt mit manchen Modellen der 7870 Probleme, also mit ganz bestimmten Herstellern, oder aber Du hattest Pech und eine defekte erwischt.

Die Treiber "sollte" man vorher entfernen, um sicherzugehen, dass auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Reste evlt. stören können und weil halt auch unnötig Software installiert bleibt, wenn man die Treiber nicht entfernen - aber seit ein paar Jahren ist das an sich nicht wirklich nötig, egal ob man von amd auf nvidia wechselt oder umgekehrt. Und der Grund für nen Blackscreen waren Treiberreste sicher auch nicht.


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. Januar 2013)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> HIS, XFX und Sapphire sind von den black  screen bug betroffen, weil die unschuldige GPU zu wenig Spannung  bekommt.


 Ich habe mittlerweile auch Forenbeiträge von Anwendern gefunden die das Problem mit ASUS- oder Gigabyte-Karten haben, vermute also dass man die betroffenen Hersteller hier nicht wirklich eingrenzen kann.
Für die Sapphire-Karten gibt's aber konkrete Ansätze bei der Problemfindung, deren Karten sollte man einfach nur einschicken wenn sich das Problem zeigt.
Some Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Cards Affected by "Black Screen" Issue | techPowerUp


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch Forenbeiträge von Anwendern gefunden die das Problem mit ASUS- oder Gigabyte-Karten haben, vermute also dass man die betroffenen Hersteller hier nicht wirklich eingrenzen kann.


 die Frage ist, wie viele es sind, und ob es wirklich an der Karte liegt (hab schon dem ein oder anderen mit nem "Blackscreen" geraten, ein anderes Netzteil zu testen, und dann ging es....). Die 7870 ist eine extrem beliebte Karte, wenn dann von einigen Tausend verkauften Karten ein paar Leute in Foren zu finden sind, die ein Problem haben, dann entspricht das völlig normalen Defektquoten bei Hardware.

Ich hab zb einfach mal "MSI GTX 660 Ti Black Screen" als Suche bei Google eingegeben - auch da finde ich einige Einträge, in denen User mit dieser Karte Blackscreens haben - das ist eben einfach normal, dass Karten auch schon mal kurz nach Einbau ausfallen. 

Bei bestimmten Modellen der 7870 ist es halt definitiv bekannt, dass es überdurschnittlich viele Problemfälle gab, d.h da war ein systematischer Fehler in der Modellreihe vorhanden.


Es kann natürlich sein, dass zB Asus doch auch betroffen ist, dies aber nicht so publik macht wie Sapphire.


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. Januar 2013)

Mir gegenüber brauchst du dich nicht für die 7870 in die Bresche zu werfen  Ich hab derzeit keine Probleme mit meinem Pixelbeschleuniger und bin auch sonst mit dem Teil von XFX zufrieden. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, bzw bekräftigen, dass Fehler bei jedem Modell auftreten können und es völliger Unsinn ist deswegen die Serie zu verdammen. Noch dazu steht es ja jedem frei sich eine GTX660 zu beschaffen, wenn er für äquivalente Leistungen unbedingt 1/4-1/3 mehr zahlen möchte


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Mir gegenüber brauchst du dich nicht für die 7870 in die Bresche zu werfen  Ich hab derzeit keine Probleme mit meinem Pixelbeschleuniger und bin auch sonst mit dem Teil von XFX zufrieden. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, bzw bekräftigen, dass Fehler bei jedem Modell auftreten können und es völliger Unsinn ist deswegen die Serie zu verdammen. Noch dazu steht es ja jedem frei sich eine GTX660 zu beschaffen, wenn er für äquivalente Leistungen unbedingt 1/4-1/3 mehr zahlen möchte


 
Ich dachte jetzt, dass Du damit sagen wolltest, dass es bei allen 7870 dieses Problem vermehrt gibt.

Und so oder so: ich würde das gleiche schreiben, wenn es um (angebliche) Probleme mit einer Nvidia XY geben würde und jemand dann sagt "ich kaufe nie wieder nvidia!"   d.h ich würde mich für jede Karte "in die Bresche werfen", solang es da nicht wirklich offiziell bestätigt vermehrt Probleme gibt.


----------



## Fielion (9. Januar 2013)

Sapphire hat es offiziel bestätigt.

In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen  das für die 7870 auch ein 450 Watt Netzteil reichen würde, sich der Hersteller mit den 550 Watt nur absichert.

Und äh woran ich genau erkenne, ob es am Netzteil liegt hat noch keiner beantwortet.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Sapphire hat es offiziel bestätigt.
> 
> In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen das für die 7870 auch ein 450 Watt Netzteil reichen würde, sich der Hersteller mit den 550 Watt nur absichert.
> 
> Und äh woran ich genau erkenne, ob es am Netzteil liegt hat noch keiner beantwortet.


 
Was für ein Netzteil hast Du denn genau? Evlt. PC aufmachen und auf das Typenschild schauen, steht oft auf der Seite des Netzteils. Ich selber denke nicht, dass es am Netzteil liegt, wenn Du erstmal eine Weile spielen kannst. Denn da würde an sich sonst bei der ersten größeren Grafiklast der PC ausgehen. Du hast aber beide Stromstecker an der Karte drangehabt, oder?

PS: für ne 7870 würde sogar ein gutes Markennetzteil mit 350W ausreichen  aber da reden wir dann von Modellen, die bei 350W so viel kosten wie andere mit 500W, auch wenn das mit 500W ebenfalls schon als "Markenmodell" gilt


----------



## Fielion (9. Januar 2013)

Model AVT-5500 und ja hatte beide Stecker an der Karte belegt, den einen aber via Adapter weil das Netzteil nur einen 6 Pin Stecker hat, den Adapter hatte ich mit so einem 4 poligen Stecker verbunden der noch frei war, wo der Rest der Kabelei zu den Außenlüftern führte.
Hatte in der Grafikkartensteuerung auch die Stromzufuhr erhöht da gab es keine Probleme nur das ich die Lüfter der Karte auf 100% stelle, wollte sie nicht, da hat sie auch aufgegeben.
Ansonsten ist auch nur noch 1 Stecker frei, aber der ist halt ohne so runde Pole der sieht eher aus wie so einer für USB Anschlüsse, ka. wie das alles heißt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Hmm, Lüfter 100%, und dann das Problem? Dann wäre vlt. doch ein Stromproblem denkbar... hatte der Adapter nur EINEN Anschluss für einen 4pol-Stecker, oder hatte er zwei, du hast aber nur einen 4pol-Stecker drangesteckt? 

GENUG Strom müsste das Modell an sich liefern, aber vlt hattest Du eher zufällig zu viel am gleichen Netzteil-Abschniss dran - das Netzteil hat für 12V zwei Bereiche, einen mit 18 und einen mit 22 Ampere, und wenn Du jetzt den Adapter mit dem Verbunden hast, der AUCH Festplatte, Board, Lüfter usw. versorgt und das der Bereich mit 18A war, kann es knapp werden, obwohl beim anderen Bereich noch genug Saft über wäre. Das sieht man aber den Kabeln nicht an, was nun zu welchem Bereich gehört.


----------



## Fielion (9. Januar 2013)

Naja das Problem ist aber auch aufgetreten als der Lüfter nur bei 20% war.
Nein war ein Adapter auf der einen Seite ein 4er und auf der anderen der 6 Pin.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Also, man hätte es evlt mal mit nem anderen Stecker testen können, oder auch 1-2 der Lüfter abstecken. Aber an sich reicht das Netzteil, und es sieht eher nach nem defekt der Karte aus - egal ob nun wegen des bekannten Problems oder aus einem anderen Grund. Hast Du schon was vom Shop gehört? Welcher war es denn?


----------



## Fielion (9. Januar 2013)

Ja zum Glück, habe vorhin eine E-Mail von Mindfactory bekommen, in der es hies das der Versand vorbereitet war.
Naja andere Stecker sind halt nur nicht, zumindest keine mit so 4 Pin.
Falls die Probleme bei der nächsten wieder auftauchen werde ich das aber mal mit dem abstecken der Lüfter probieren. Wenn das etwas ändern würde, müßte ich dann wohl doch nochmal in ein Netzteil investieren.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Du bekommst also jetzt eine neue Karte als Ersatz? Also, wenn es auch da auftritt, würd ich das mit dem Netzteil mal testen


----------



## Fielion (9. Januar 2013)

Noch eine andere Frage.
Bei der Installationsbeschreibung der Karte stand, das man vorher die OnBoard grafik des Motherboards deaktivieren solle.
Nun ich habe zwar im Bios den Punkt gefunden, Internal Grafik unter Advanced Chipsets, oder so.
Aber da war nix, mit Enable/Disable... da waren nur verschiedene Optionen die alle aus verschieden Buchstabenkolonnen bestanden, eine fing zb. mit PCI- ... an.
Wie deaktiviere ich also die OnBoard Grafik?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage.
> Bei der Installationsbeschreibung der Karte stand, das man vorher die OnBoard grafik des Motherboards deaktivieren solle.
> Nun ich habe zwar im Bios den Punkt gefunden, Internal Grafik unter Advanced Chipsets, oder so.
> Aber da war nix, mit Enable/Disable... da waren nur verschiedene Optionen die alle aus verschieden Buchstabenkolonnen bestanden, eine fing zb. mit PCI- ... an.
> Wie deaktiviere ich also die OnBoard Grafik?



Bei modernen Boards ist das meist nicht nötig, und wenn Du mit ner neuen Karte ein Bild hast, ist ja auch alles okay - beim Deaktivieren geht es nur um Fälle, in denen man kein Bild bekommt. Zudem war ja auch vorher schon eine Karte drin, d.h. es war eh alles schon korrekt eingestellt, FALLS es wegen onboardgrafik was zu beachten gibt.


----------



## Fielion (9. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob das eine Rolle spielt, aber als ich die Karte eingebaut habe, die Treiber installierte und danach neustartete fuhren die Lüfter der Grafikkarte auf einmal von ganz allein hoch auf 100% und es kam zum Ausfall.
Habe dann halt Hardreset gemacht und danach lief es ganz Normal.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Normal ist das nicht gewesen. Kann ein Zeichen gewesen sein, dass da schon was nicht stimmt, kann aber auch Softwarebedingt gewesen sein. Naja, einfach mal berichten, was mit der neuen Karte dann ist.


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

ok. ich glaube ich habe mich mal wieder umsonst aufgeregt.

Anfangs dachte ich ja die Graka macht wieder dieselben, Probleme.
Aber die Regelmäßigkeit mit der es auftrat machte mich stutzig.
Also habe ich es einfach mal so probiert, das ich halt doch die beiden Außenlüfter abgeklemmt habe, so das nur noch die Graka dran hing und komischerweise ist das Problem seitdem nicht mehr aufgetreten. Ich kann auch die Lüfter der Graka bis auf 100% hochfahren und spielen.
Einerseits bin ich jetzt erleichtert das, das Problem wohl nun identifiziert ist, andererseits heißt das aber das ich nun doch noch mal Geld für ein Netzteil ausgeben muß.
Aber danke für den Tip mit den Außenlüftern.

So jetzt hätte ich nur noch gern einen Tip für ein Netzteil. Bitte Preis/Leistung beachten.

http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&t...w=143&start=0&ndsp=93&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:79

Das ist wohl das was ich aktuell habe und das bringt es anscheinend nicht. Da ich jetzt keine Probleme mehr habe, wo ich die beiden Außenlüfter abgeklemmt habe, mag die ja aber gern wieder betreiben die sind ja nicht zum Spass da denke ich.

Oder würde es was bringen wenn ich einen Adapter hätte den ich an den 6 Pin Stecker stecken könnte, so das ich den anderen Stecker nicht mehr belegen muß der an dem Kabel ist was zu den Lüftern eigentlich führt?

ps. Was ich gruselig finde ist das die Graka so Warm wird, bis 55 Grad bei Diablo... die kleine GT 430 ist fast garnicht Warm geworden, jaja ich weiß auch das da ja kaum Strom durchgeflossen ist, von daher.^^


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, Diablo 3 ist auch kein Titel, der die Grafikkarte wirklich fordert...

55°C sind aber ein hervorragender Wert. Temperaturen jenseits der 70°C sind bei modernen Grafikkarten keine Seltenheit.
Und noch immer völlig im grünen Bereich!


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Sapphire hat es offiziel bestätigt.
> 
> In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen  das für die 7870 auch ein 450 Watt Netzteil reichen würde, sich der Hersteller mit den 550 Watt nur absichert.
> 
> Und äh woran ich genau erkenne, ob es am Netzteil liegt hat noch keiner beantwortet.


Nur um der Sache noch schnell einen Erfahrungswert zuzufügen: Ich betreibe meine HD7870 mit einem Enermax 420W Netzteil und die Kiste läuft in (nicht ganz aktuellen) Spielen wie SpecOps, Crysis 2 oder auch Assassins Creed III in höheren Detaileinstellungen bisher stabil und zuverlässig.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> ps. Was ich gruselig finde ist das die Graka so Warm wird, bis 55 Grad bei Diablo... die kleine GT 430 ist fast garnicht Warm geworden, jaja ich weiß auch das da ja kaum Strom durchgeflossen ist, von daher.^^


55 Grad ist superkühl, die Karten dürften auch 80-90 Grad heiß werden. Es ist halt so, dass die Karten oft absichtlich nicht auf nur zB 40 Grad gekühlt werden, weil es erstens nicht nötig ist und zweitens die Lüfter dann nicht schnell drehen müssen = leiser. Es gibt halt keinen Vorteil, die Karte extra kühl zu halten.


Wegen der GT 430: die ist halt auch dermaßen schwach, dass sie gar nicht sonderlich heiß werden kann. Selbst wenn die auf Maximum arbeitet, ist das halt nicht viel, und der Chip der Karte wird auch vermutlich absichtlich mit wenig Strom versorgt und vermutlich auch nicht so hoch getaktet, wie es technisch möglich wäre - d.h der Chip selbst KÖNNTE wohl auch höher getaktet werden usw, dann würde der auch deutlich wärmer werden und zB 20% mehr leisten - aber diese 20% mehr wären halt immer noch nur recht wenig, die Karte ist aber eh als stomsparende Karte für User ohne besondere 3D-Anspruch gedacht - daher taktet man so einen Chip nicht bis ans Limit, weil die Zielgruppe das eh nicht braucht.


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

o man 

zu früh gefreut...

Nun habe ich mal eine Weile durchspielen können, aber dann kam das Problem doch wieder.
Bildschirm wird Schwarz die Lüfter fahren von ganz alleine Hoch und nix geht mehr.

Und ich kann immer noch nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen ob es nun am Netzteil, oder doch der Graka liegt.


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, das Netzteil kostet normal keine 30€. Bei Netzteilen macht sich ein höherer Preis (auch schon 10€, s.u) im Betrieb durchaus bemerkbar.
Das Enermax Netzteil von Lancelot kostet zB mehr als das Doppelte, ist aber auch schon von einer "Edelmarke". 

Anständige Qualität muss aber nicht teuer sein. Das hier oft empfohlene Thermaltake Hamburg kostet nur 40€.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Ist halt ganz schwer aus der Ferne zu sagen. Kannst Du die Karte bei einem anderen PC testen? 

Wenn Du den PC oft lange an hast, würde sich ein passables Netzteil halt so oder so lohnen.


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

Das Netzteilproblem hat sich erledigt, erstmal.
Liegt wohl doch an der Karte.
Konnte heute mal 3 Stunden durchspielen, dachte schon alles toll, aber dann kam der Blackscreen und damit einhergehend ein willkürliches hochfahren der Graka Lüfter doch wieder. Danach hatte ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen, nochmal 2 Blackscreens, aber ohne Lüfter diesmal, aber trotzdem wieder Totalausfall des Systems.
Und habe nochmal beim Händler in den Bewertungen nachgelesen, es gab schon andere die direkt nacheinander 2 7870 zurückgeschickt haben.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Das Netzteilproblem hat sich erledigt, erstmal.
> Liegt wohl doch an der Karte.
> Konnte heute mal 3 Stunden durchspielen, dachte schon alles toll, aber dann kam der Blackscreen und damit einhergehend ein willkürliches hochfahren der Graka Lüfter doch wieder. Danach hatte ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen, nochmal 2 Blackscreens, aber ohne Lüfter diesmal, aber trotzdem wieder Totalausfall des Systems.
> Und habe nochmal beim Händler in den Bewertungen nachgelesen, es gab schon andere die direkt nacheinander 2 7870 zurückgeschickt haben.


Ich will ja nix unterstellen, aber möglicherweise verkauft der Shop zurückgesendete Karten einfach erneut, vor allem dann, wenn der Kunde die Karte zurückschickt als normalen Widerruf und NICHT ganz klar und eindeutig als "Defekt" mit Reklamation... selbst wenn die die Karte dann kurz testen, SCHEINT die dann ja evlt. okay zu sein. 

Zurückgesendete Produkte kann der Händler ja erneut weiterverkaufen, sofern die einwandfrei sind.

2 defekte Modelle nacheinander sind aber selbst für die "Problemmodelle" ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

Naja in der Rechnung zur Karte stand irgendwas von wegen aus der Werkstatt und mit Vorbehalt der Nachbelastung ausgetauscht.

Wo anders Testen? 
Ja möglich wäre es, nur nicht mehr heute und wirklich außer Haus gehen mag ich grad auch nicht, es kündigt sich gerade eine Erkältung an... shice!!!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Tja, aber wer weiß, gegen was die ausgetauscht haben? Das kann dann ja aiuch eine Karte sein, die ein anderer OHNE den Defekt zu erwähnen bereits zurückgesendet hatte.


Es wäre echt gut, wenn Du die Karte mal woanders testen könntest - nachher gibt es doch eine völlig andere Ursache, man weiß nie ^^


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

Hast du dir das Netzteil, das ich habe, mal angesehen? 
Hatte es weiter oben schon mal verlinkt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Ja, hatte dazu ja auch was geschrieben. Rein von den Werten her sollte es reichen, aber es ist schon eher ein "Billigmodell"


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

... ach du Müll he, habe gerade mal Skyrim angemacht und eine Weile gespielt.
Da sind mir doch die ganze Zeit als ich im freien Unterwegs war immer wieder Bildfehler aufgefallen... o man.
Naja ich werde wohl lieber ganz vom Kauf zurücktreten. Es soll wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Das ist Pech, ich hab hier schon sehr oft eine 7870 empfohlen, auch für neu zusammengestellte PCs, aber Du bist der erste soweit ich mich entsinne, der sich hier mit so einem Problem meldet 

Oder ist es vlt nur so kurzes Textur"flimmern"  ? So was ist wiederum bei Skyrim nicht ungewöhnlich. Neueste Treiber von AMD hast Du ja drauf.


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

ja es sind so Geometrische Figuren, wie bei so einem zerbrochenen Spiegel die kurz aufleuchten... hatte vorhin mal den 12.10er installiert, hatte vorher den 12.11er

Wobei son Flimmern habe ich die ganze Zeit. Auch bei Diablo, fällt aber nur auf, wenn das Bild dunkel ist, ist wie so ein Dunkler Schatten der ganz schnell durchs Bild flackert.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Also, so was ist eindeutig eher ein Grafikkartendefekt, und dann auch keiner, der auf die Serien-Probleme zurückzuführen ist. So was KANN auch mal vom Treiber kommen, aber an sich nicht mit zwei verschiedenen, und ich hab auch noch nie von einem bekannten Problem in dieser Art bei Skyrim gehört (und das spielen ja echt viele). Oder Überhitzung, aber da hast Du ja keine hohen Temps.

Als allerletztes vlt.: sind denn alle ANDEREN Treiber aktuell, also Mainboard, Sound...? manchmal gibt es ganz kuriose Dinge wie zB Grafikfehler, die mit nem aktuellen Soundtreiber weg sind.


----------



## Fielion (10. Januar 2013)

naja laut Hardwaremanager schon, Treiber aktualisieren, brachte keine Ergebnisse... hatte gerade mal eine länger Zeit wo es funktioniert hat, Diablo zumindest... naja ich muß auch mal ins Bett^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Du musst da schon rausfinden, was für ein Mainboard,Sound usw du hast und dann im Internet das passende an Treibern runterladen - i Gerätemanager werden nur Dinge gefunden, die schon auf dem PC sind oder evlt. auch noch das, was bei Microsoft online zu finden ist. Lezteres sind aber dann oft nur ältere Standardtreiber.


----------



## Fielion (11. Januar 2013)

sorry he aber da hörts...
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man Mainboard Treiber installiert.
Ich weiß was für eines ich habe und habe auf der Seite der Firma auch eine Rubrik mit Treiber Downloads gefunden.
Aber da sind ja verschiedenste Bereiche Bios... und und und, ich weiß ja noch nicht mal was ich da downloaden soll.
Habe mal die aktuellste Bios Version runtergeladen, aber da habe ich nur eine gepackte Datei jetzt auf dem Rechner, wenn ich die entpacke bekomme ich etwas das ich nicht so ohne weiteres öffnen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Also, BIOS macht man außerhalb von Windows, das ist quasi die "Firmware" des Boards, die nichts mit Windows zu hat, sondern immer im Board aktiv ist. Ein BIOS-Update wäre aber die letzte Sache, die ich machen würde. Wie das geht, sollte in einer readme im Download oder auf der Website stehen.

Ansonsten wären bei den Treibern alle "wichtig" außer so was wie "RAID" - aber Chipsatz/Chipset, Audio/Sound und auch evlt. separate LAN- und USB-Treiber würd ich installieren.


----------



## Fielion (11. Januar 2013)

hmm mal ne Frage... das Tune Up utilities ist das eigentlich sinnvoll?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> hmm mal ne Frage... das Tune Up utilities ist das eigentlich sinnvoll?


Ich halte von solchen Tools nix. Bei modernen PCs sind ein paar "Treiberleichen" irrelevant, viel tunen kann man eh nicht, aber wenn man sich nicht auskennt stimmt man einer Änderung zu, die evlt sogar große Nachteile hat - und mit Pech kann man das auch nicht mehr rückgängig machen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Januar 2013)

Seh ich ähnlich. Diese Komplett-Tune-Tools ändern wild-wüst am System rum ohne dass der User Ahnung braucht oder Einblick gewinnt. Stehen anschließend Probleme ins Haus kann man nach dem Fehler wie nach dem Heu im Nadelhaufen suchen.


----------



## atlanticx (14. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich denke, dass ich das Gehäuse dann nicht ändern werde.
Nur sehe ich nochmal das problem bei der Grafikkarte XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition 3GB.
Sie hat eine Systemvorraussetzung: Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung von 650W(https://heute-kaufen.de/computerwelt/products/2291-xfx-radeon-hd7950-black-edition-3gb), kann ich das einfach ignorieren mit dem 550W Netzteil?

Grüße,
Atlanticx


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

atlanticx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich denke, dass ich das Gehäuse dann nicht ändern werde.
> Nur sehe ich nochmal das problem bei der Grafikkarte XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition 3GB.
> Sie hat eine Systemvorraussetzung: Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung von 650W(https://heute-kaufen.de/computerwelt/products/2291-xfx-radeon-hd7950-black-edition-3gb), kann ich das einfach ignorieren mit dem 550W Netzteil?
> 
> ...


 Was hattest Du nochmal für eines? Das ist halt so: "billige" nonames sind mit 650W oft effektiv nicht besser als ein Markenmodell mit 400W, da kommt es auch auf die "Verteilung" der Watt an, die nämlich auf mehrere Leitungen verteilt sind, die jeweils ein eigenes Maximum haben. Bei guten MOdellen sind dieser Werte auch gut verteilt. Daher sagen die Hersteller vorsichtshalber "650W empfohlen" oder so was, weil das dann selbst beim "miestesten" Netzteilhersteller ausreicht  

Aber an sich würde selbst ein gutes 400W-Modell schon reichen, ein moderner PC benötigt insgesamt mit einer AMD 7950 ca 300W. 550W sollten reichen, wenn es nicht grad ein 30€-Modell ist. Hat Dein Netzteil 2 Stecker mit PCIe 6 oder 8 Pin-Steckern? Wenn ja, dann reicht es sowieso, da die Stecker nur vorhanden sind, wenn das Netzteil auch die Leistung bringen können, die eine Grafikarte theoeretisch von den Steckern ziehen kann (je 75 Watt)


----------



## RichardLancelot (15. Januar 2013)

atlanticx schrieb:


> Nur sehe ich nochmal das problem bei der Grafikkarte XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition 3GB.
> Sie hat eine Systemvorraussetzung: Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung von 650W, kann ich das einfach ignorieren mit dem 550W Netzteil?
> 
> Grüße,
> Atlanticx


Ich verweise nochmal auf meinen Post http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...e-fuers-pc-zusammenstellen-7.html#post9543572 
Wie herbboy schon sagt kommt es bei Netzteilen auf die Verteilung der Leistung pro Leitung und auf die Qualität an. Ich denke auch dass man mit 550W die 7950 ohne weiteres betreiben kann, wenn das Netzteil nicht gerade 25€ gekostet hat.


----------



## eSportWarrior (15. Januar 2013)

Hey kann es sein dass im PC unter 1.000Euro der i5 3570k und eine 7950er von AMD einfach ein unschlagbares P/L ergeben?

Ich meine wo bei ner 400Mhz erhöhung meine GTX680 schon längst klinisch tot währe ist bei meiner 7950er normales zocken möglich auf 1200Mhz und das unter 1,2Vcore gekühlt vom V2 Kühler von Asus. Auch der i5 3570k mit nem Brocken flüstert leise auf 4,4Ghz (SmoothPoints) vor sich hin und das für den Preis.


----------



## RichardLancelot (15. Januar 2013)

eSportWarrior schrieb:


> Hey kann es sein dass im PC unter 1.000Euro der i5 3570k und eine 7950er von AMD einfach ein unschlagbares P/L ergeben?
> 
> Ich meine wo bei ner 400Mhz erhöhung meine GTX680 schon längst klinisch tot währe ist bei meiner 7950er normales zocken möglich auf 1200Mhz und das unter 1,2Vcore gekühlt vom V2 Kühler von Asus. Auch der i5 3570k mit nem Brocken flüstert leise auf 4,4Ghz (SmoothPoints) vor sich hin und das für den Preis.


Es wird ja allgemeinhin derzeit gesagt dass die AMD-Karten im Bereich der 200-300€-Grenze das bessere P/L-Verhältnis haben. Für den i5-3570k hab ich mich auch wegen des offenen Multis und der ohnehin schon recht kräftigen 3,4GHz entschieden. In punkto OC halte ich es allerdings so, dass mir bisher kein Spiel untergekommen ist, bei dem ich sagen würde dass man die CPU übertakten müsste. Die Leistungsreserven sind da, da hast du recht, aber es ist dennoch davon auszugehen dass eine übertaktete Recheneinheit schneller altert, weswegen ich vom OC so lange absehe bis es nötig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

eSportWarrior schrieb:


> Hey kann es sein dass im PC unter 1.000Euro der i5 3570k und eine 7950er von AMD einfach ein unschlagbares P/L ergeben?


 ja, an sich schon. Wobei man aber auch sagen könnte, dass rein von Preis-Leistung ein i5-3470 vielleicht noch besser passt - da hast Du dann zwar "nur" 3,2GHz, aber bis das mal nicht mehr reicht, vergeht noch eine ganze Weile - dafür sparst Du aber bei der CPU und Board einiges, CPU ca 30€ und "passables Büro-Board" vs "gutes OC-Board" sind sicher 50€ Unterschied - da ist dann die Frage, ob Dir die Mehrleistung des übertaktbaren Paketes den Aufpreis wert ist. Sagen wir mal Du schaffst mit dem i5-2570k 4,4GHz, das ist 1.2 GHz mehr als mit dem i5-3470, ca 37% mehr - du hast aber natürlich nicht 37% mehr FPS in Spielen dadurch, sondern deutlich weniger, die Graka ist da aktuell und auf absehbare Zeit das wichtigere.


----------



## atlanticx (15. Januar 2013)

ah ok vielen dank.

Ich wollte den vorgegebenen be quiet! L8-CM 530W eben, nehmen.
Ich dachte wegen der Wattzahl, aber hat sich ja dann erledigt.

Nochmals vielen dank


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

Das L8-CM würde bestimmt auch sogar als nur 450-480W Version reichen


----------



## RichardLancelot (15. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das L8-CM würde bestimmt auch sogar als nur 450-480W Version reichen


Naja...lieber zum 530er greifen, die haben doch eh ne 80+ Zertifizierung und stehen einem späterenUpgrade mit stromhungriger Hardware 100%ig nicht im Weg (SLI/X-Fire o.ä.)


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (15. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> .... Es gibt halt keinen Vorteil, die Karte extra kühl zu halten.


In der Theorie ist bei guter Kühlung der Wiederstand geringer und dadurch sind weniger Leistung/Watt nötig.


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2013)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist bei guter Kühlung der Wiederstand geringer und dadurch sind weniger Leistung/Watt nötig.


 
in der Theorie stimmt das zwar, aber ich bezweifel mal ernsthaft das sich das rechnet wenn da 32 Watt sparst, aber dafür nochmal nen Hunni drauflegen musst


----------



## RichardLancelot (15. Januar 2013)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist bei guter Kühlung der Wiederstand geringer und dadurch sind weniger Leistung/Watt nötig.


 Wenn ich mich recht entsinne trifft diese Proportionalität aber nicht auf Halbleiter zu, welche ebenso wichtig für die Leistung eines PCs sind. Diese sind Heißleiter und damit bei höheren Temperaturen leistungsfähiger.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist bei guter Kühlung der Wiederstand geringer und dadurch sind weniger Leistung/Watt nötig.


 
das kann sein, aber wenn: das bewegt sich doch in einem sehr geringen Rahmen, oder nicht? Mit fallen jedenfalls auf Anhieb keine Tests ein, in denen bei einem Vergleich von Grafikkarten mit dem gleichen Chip, aber unterschiedlichen Kühlläsunfen wirklich nennenswerte Strombedarf-UNterschiede zustande kamen. Wenn es bei Volllast vielleicht 10W weniger sein sollten wegen einer um 10 Grad besseren Kühlung und man wirklich JEDEN Tag immer eine Stunde spielt, ist das trotzdem noch nicht mal ein Euro pro Jahr bei 20Cent/KWh

Zudem kommt noch dazu: bei einer guten Kühlung ist es oft auch so, dass die Karte nur SPÄTER wärmer wird und seltener mal die Lüftrer hochdrehen muss. Aber es ist meistens nicht so, dass es einen nennenswerten Temp-Unterschied von sehr gut gekühlten Karten zu anderen Karten gibt, die eine halbwegs anständige Kühlung haben. Die Hersteller lassen die Karten ja auch bewusst bis zu einem gewissen Wert wärmer werden, damit die Lüftung nicht zu laut wird - bei zB 60 Grad drehen die Lüfter bei den meisten Karten mit nur ca 50%, d.h. die werden ganz bewusst nicht mit 100% betrieben, nur um die Karte kühler zu halten. Bei 100% wären auch unter 60 Grad kein Problem.

Aber nachher ist die Stromersparnis sogar so gering, dass ein schnellerer Lüfter wiederum die Ersparnis auffrisst 

Oder wenn Du wegen ner noch kühleren Temo extra einen Lüfter zusätzlich ins Geäuse einbaust, verpufft die Ersparnis wohl ebenfalls, vlt wird es sogar teurer in der Summe, weil der Lüfter ist auch dann läuft, wenn die Karte gar keine Last hat - dazu noch die Anschaffungskosten des Lüfters...


----------



## Fielion (19. Januar 2013)

Was soll ich sagen... das Leben hasst mich!!!  Ich habe nur Pech, oder aber die Menschen quälen mich mit Absicht!

Obwohl ich schon nach dem 2ten Mal gesagt habe das ich keine 7870 mehr haben möchte, haben die mir die nochmal umgetauscht und noch ein 3tes Mal zu geschickt und natürlich mußte ich sie ein 3tes Mal zurückschicken.

Natürlich hatte auch diese Karte den Blackscreenbug, aber weil ich dieses mal sicher gehen wollte das es nicht an meiner Technik liegt bin ich zu einem Bekannten gegangen der jetzt schon seit einem Jahr eine 6950 völlig Problemfrei betreibt.
Wir haben die Karte bei ihm eingebaut, anfangs sah auch alles wunderbar aus. Aber dann gehen wir bei Diablo 3 Ingame starten ein Spiel, er spielt ein paar Momente und was passiert? Der Blackscreen kommt auch bei ihm.

Nun hat mir diese Firma schon zum 3ten mal eine defekte Karte geschickt.
Ich habe denen diesmal per E-Mail geschrieben das ich mein Geld wiederhaben mag und auch bei der Rücksendung in die Fehlermeldung habe ich es geschrieben.
Mal sehen was jetzt passiert. Wahrscheinlich werden sie rummosern und ich seh mein Geld nicht wieder... ich sag mir passiert immer nur so ein Scheiß! Aber ich glaube das hatte ich schonmal erwähnt...

mfg. Ich werde euch nun nicht weiter belästigen, viel Spass weiterhin.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... das Leben hasst mich!!!  Ich habe nur Pech, oder aber die Menschen quälen mich mit Absicht!
> 
> Obwohl ich schon nach dem 2ten Mal gesagt habe das ich keine 7870 mehr haben möchte, haben die mir die nochmal umgetauscht und noch ein 3tes Mal zu geschickt und natürlich mußte ich sie ein 3tes Mal zurückschicken.
> 
> ...


 
Melde Dich ruhig, das ist schon seltsam, dass der Shop das nicht rafft ^^ Geld kriegst Du aber definitiv wieder, alles andere wäre ungesetzlich. Du hast ja 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht.

bei hardwareversand.de zB füllt man online ein Formular aus, und das wird auch im Kundenkonto gespeichert, d.h. du brauchst gar nicht Ausdrucken "ich möchte gern...", sondern der Kundenwunsch ist im System des Shops gespeichert, da kann dann auch kein Service-Mitarbeiter vlt "übersehen", was der Kunde auf einen beiliegenden Brief geschrieben hat. Am Ende, wenn man alle Daten eingegeben hat, kann man sich dann bei hardwareversand auch selber den Retoure-Aufkleber drucken.


ps: hast Du denn die Seriennummern verglichen, ob die neue Karte überhaupt wirklich eine neue war?


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte auch mal die Seriennummer gecheckt. 3 defekte Karten klingen irgendwie sehr merkwürdig, dann müsste das ja n' chargenweites Problem sein und zu sowas äußern sich die Hersteller ja im Regelfall mal.


----------



## Fielion (19. Januar 2013)

boar ... hmm naja ich glaube das es unterschiedliche Karten waren zumindest die 2te und 3te, weil die 3te hatte nicht so Grafikfehler wie die 2te, aber wie gesagt ich bin kein Profi und an so Dinge wie Seriennummer denke ich normalerweise nicht, die Technik soll funktionieren und gut!!! Wer weiß was die in ihrem Lager haben, am Ende tun die auch die Karten die sie von anderen zurückgeschickt bekommen haben da rein und versuchen sie später nochmal an den Mann zu bringen

Chargenweites Problem?
Ich glaub das war halt Schicksal, entweder es hat nicht sein sollen das ich eine Neue Karte kaufe, oder aber das Leben will mir mal wieder eine reinwürgen!!!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Chargenweites Problem?
> Ich glaub das war halt Schicksal, entweder es hat nicht sein sollen das ich eine Neue Karte kaufe, oder aber das Leben will mir mal wieder eine reinwürgen!!!


  Es ist in jedem Falle Riesenpech, denn wenn das "normal" wäre, würden die Shops und Hersteller ja seit Wochen sehenden Auges fette Verluste machen...  der Shop hätte auch spätestens wenn zB jede 3. Karte des gleichen Modelles innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen zurückgesendet wird etwas gemerkt...


----------



## Fielion (20. Januar 2013)

Zitat: "der Shop hätte auch spätestens wenn zB jede 3. Karte des gleichen Modelles innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen zurückgesendet wird etwas gemerkt..."

... tja entweder ich bin zu unwichtig als das es irgendwen bei dem Shop interessieren würde, oder aber das ist Absicht!!!

Aber ist Normal passiert mir immer wieder sowas.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Zitat: "der Shop hätte auch spätestens wenn zB jede 3. Karte des gleichen Modelles innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen zurückgesendet wird etwas gemerkt..."
> 
> ... tja entweder ich bin zu unwichtig als das es irgendwen bei dem Shop interessieren würde, oder aber das ist Absicht!!!
> 
> Aber ist Normal passiert mir immer wieder sowas.


Ich meinte damit jede 3. Karte INSGESAMT, also von ALLEN Kunden. Wenn zB die Hälfte oder 1/3 aller 7870 nicht okay wäre, müsste der Shop ja dauernd Rücksendungen bekommen, und diese Shops haben ja eine Warenverwaltung, die ganz einfach Alarm geben kann, wenn ein Produkt ungewöhnlich oft reklamiert wird. Scheinbar ist die Reklamationsquote aber insgesamt normal, denn ansonsten hätten die schon längst die betroffenen Karten erstmal aus dem Sortiment genommen, weil die damit ja nur Verluste machen UND Kunden verärgern. D.h. wenn die Quote insgesamt normal ist, hast DU wirklich enormes Pech gehabt.


----------



## svd (20. Januar 2013)

Hast du denn jedes Mal eine Sapphire Austauschkarte bekommen? Kannst du nicht ein Modell eines anderen Herstellers verlangen?


----------



## Fielion (20. Januar 2013)

Das hatte ich doch nach der 2ten Karte auch getan! habe denen eindeutig geschrieben das ich zwar eine Karte kaufen mag, aber keine 7870 mehr am liebsten eine gtx 660 ti, aber trotzdem haben die mir wieder so eine Sapphire geschickt.
Diesmal habe ich sogar auf den Reklamationsschein wo der Grund für das zurückschicken hinkommt mit hin geschrieben das ich keinen Umtausch mehr möchte.

Das letzte mal wo ich nachgeguckt hatte lag die Reklamationsquote der Karte bei 8%.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

Klarer Fehler des Shops, ich hoffe dass Du bald eine funktionierende Karte hast. Und die Quote ist an sich normal dafür, dass die Sapphire halt wirklich mal Probleme machten. Bei anderen Modellen hast Du eher 2-5%, also auch andere 7870er,.


----------



## Elite27 (23. Februar 2013)

Ehm Hallo  

Ich finde keinen Enermax Hoplite ST könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen anderen vorschlagen der auch gut ist ... kann Max 80 Euro Kosten .  

Danke schon mal .


----------



## Cairen (6. März 2013)

So ich meld mich mal wieder, da ich ein kleines Problem habe.
Ich bin mit dem hier aufgeführtem System (bis auf ein anderes Gehäuse) für 500€ total zufrieden. 
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Prozessor bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen (AC 3 & Darksiders 2 auf voller Grafikpracht  ) sehr stark überhitzt. Laut Intel besitzt die CPU eine max. Temperatur von 69 °C, ich schaffs aber gerne mal auf 80 °C. Da ich mir jetzt ungern einen neuen Prozessor zulegen will, würde ich gerne mal wissen, welchen CPU-Kühler ihr mit empfehlen könntet.

MfG Cairen !


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

@Elite27: was brauchst Du denn alles fürs Gehäuse? zB Sichtfenster, Größe, Frontanschlüsse...   Und willst Du das bestmögliche für 80€, oder reicht auch eines für 50€, wenn das alles nötige hat?

@Caien: welche CPU haste denn nun genommen? Nen G860 oder 870? Da sind an sich selbst mit boxed-Kühler 80 Grad zu viel. Ansonsten is halt die Frage, was Du ausgeben willst. Völlig ausreichend sind zB ein EKL Alpenföhn Sella oder Civetta, oder Scythe Katana 4.


----------



## Cairen (6. März 2013)

Ich hab den G870. 
Zu welchem sollte ich denn dann tendieren? Ich finde ja den hier am ansprechendsten (vom Aussehhen her  ) :
http://www.amazon.de/1155-1156-1366-2011-KATANA/dp/B007Q4XSDE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362600407&sr=8-1

MfG Cairen


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Ja, der ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt.


----------



## derSchulti (11. März 2013)

Hallo Ich habe eine Frage:
Kann man für den 3470 mit be quiet! L8 530w und der Radeon 7950 nicht auch das Sharkoon T28 Gehäuse nehmen? Warum wird hier (das teurere) Enermax Hoplite ST vorgeschlagen?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

derSchulti schrieb:


> Hallo Ich habe eine Frage:
> Kann man für den 3470 mit be quiet! L8 530w und der Radeon 7950 nicht auch das Sharkoon T28 Gehäuse nehmen? Warum wird hier (das teurere) Enermax Hoplite ST vorgeschlagen?
> Danke und Grüße


Du kannst auch das T28 nehmen. Das Hoplite wird sicher nur genannt, weil der gesamte PC halt insgesamt etwas "luxuriöser" sein soll.  Das Hoplite hat sicherlich auch die etwas effizientere und leisere Lüftung. Wichtig ist aber an sich nur, dass ein Gehäuse genug Platz für längere Grafikkarten und höhe Kühler bietet. und das T28 hat da mehr als genug Platz, das ist also kein Problem.


----------



## derSchulti (11. März 2013)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Leider steht bei den wenigsten Gehäuse dabie, ob Sie eingebaute Lüfter haben oder nicht - zumindest ist es für mich nicht so recht ersichtlich.
Kannst du mir noch ein Gehäuse empfehlen, was unter (deutlich?) 60 EUR kostet. Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur, dass es schon Gehäuselüfter mitliefert und genug Platz für die GraKa bietet - aussehen ist mir völlig egal .
Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Zum Beispiel das Sharkoon VS3-V PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware

Aerocool VS3 Advance AeroCool VS-3 Advance

Xigmatek Asgard 381 PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware

Aerocool xPredator X1 PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware

ich hab da jetzt nicht geschaut, wieviele LÜfter dabei sind, aber wenn Du da auf ein bestimmtes Modell gehst, siehst Du auch bei den technischen Daten die Größe usw. auch die Lüfter: da steht zB "Lüfter: hinten: 1x120mm", und wenn da in Klammern "optional" steht, ist das nur ein PLATZ für einen Lüfter, aber keiner eingebaut. Wenn kein "optional" dabei steht, dann ist ein entsprechender Lüfter schon dabei. 

2 Lüfter reichen eigentlich für ein Gehäuse schon völlig aus, und natürlich noch der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler.


----------



## svd (11. März 2013)

Ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat momentan zB das Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0.
Es hat auch zwei vorinstallierte Lüfter, vorne unten und hinten oben, wie's sich halt gehört. 
Platz ist für Grafikkarten bis zu einer Länge von 280mm.


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Ich habe mir kürzlich dieses hier gekauft:
Zalman Z9 schwarz 
Bin zufrieden damit und sieht nicht so billig aus wie die Cooltek/Xigmatek Geräte.


----------



## derSchulti (11. März 2013)

Hey Exar-K,
danke für den Tip, dass könnte passen.
Also du sagst, die Lüfter da drin (wie viele, 2?) sind, sind ok? Nicht zu laut?
Ein EKL Alpenföhn Sella würde auf der CPU auch noch Platz finden und das Gehäuse geht noch zu?
Platz genug für eine lange Radeon 7950 ?
Für ne kurze Antwort wäre ich dir dankbar!
Gruß


----------



## Enisra (11. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich habe mir kürzlich dieses hier gekauft:
> Zalman Z9 schwarz
> Bin zufrieden damit und sieht nicht so billig aus wie die Cooltek/Xigmatek Geräte.


 
hübsches Ding


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

derSchulti schrieb:


> Hey Exar-K,
> danke für den Tip, dass könnte passen.
> Also du sagst, die Lüfter da drin (wie viele, 2?) sind, sind ok? Nicht zu laut?
> Ein EKL Alpenföhn Sella würde auf der CPU auch noch Platz finden und das Gehäuse geht noch zu?
> ...



Laur caseking gehen Karten bis 29cm Caseking.de   das reicht für ne 7950 normalerweise aus. Manch eine wird vlt was knapp, zB die Asus ist sehr "mächtig", aber ne Gigabyte oder MSI Frozr 7950 ist kürzer.

Und für den Sella reicht es bestimmt, der hat nicht ganz 13cm. Kritisch wird es idR nur bei "no name"- oder SEHR kleinen Gehäusen und dann auch erst ab 14-15cm Kühlerhöhe


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

derSchulti schrieb:


> Also du sagst, die Lüfter da drin (wie viele, 2?) sind, sind ok? Nicht zu laut?
> Ein EKL Alpenföhn Sella würde auf der CPU auch noch Platz finden und das Gehäuse geht noch zu?
> Platz genug für eine lange Radeon 7950 ?


 Meine 7950 passt problemlos rein. Lüfter waren 2 Stück vorinstalliert, der Frontlüfter ist regelbar, der hintere hat nur einen Molexstecker. Hab ihn gegen einen anderen 120er (Scythe ~5€) ausgetauscht. Leise und einstellbar.


----------



## hobbi-IT (12. März 2013)

Hey Leute !
Brauche jetzt auch eure Hilfe !
Mein alter PC ist einfach Schrott, die Grafikkarte ist veraltet. Spiele wie Battlefield 3 lassen sich überhaupt nicht spielen.
Möchte mir jetzt selber einen PC zusammenstellen. Habe mir dafür den Shop aletoware ausgesucht. 
Was für eine Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Das ganze sollte natürlich Zukunftsorientiert sein, sprich ich möchte schon länger was von der Grafikkarte haben. Möchte auf alle Fälle Battlefield 3 und Black Ops spielen.
By the way, eine Gamer Tastatur bräuchte ich auch noch...habt ihr da einen Favoriten, Empfehlungen? 
Würde so 1.200 € ausgeben, evtl. auch etwas mehr. 
Wäre cool, wenn ihr mich beraten könntet !


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. März 2013)

Whow...mit 1.200€ kann man eine Menge Spaß haben...das ist so ein Betrag bei dem das basteln richitg Freiraum schafft 
Wie kommt's zu der Shop-Entscheidung?

Naja, ich würde zuerst mal ein paar Grundsatzfragen in den Raum stellen. Willst du übertakten? Willst du dir die Option SL/X-Fire offen halten? Wieviel Festplattenkapazität brauchst du mindestens?


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2013)

hobbi-IT schrieb:


> Hey Leute !
> Brauche jetzt auch eure Hilfe !
> Mein alter PC ist einfach Schrott, die Grafikkarte ist veraltet. Spiele wie Battlefield 3 lassen sich überhaupt nicht spielen.
> Möchte mir jetzt selber einen PC zusammenstellen. Habe mir dafür den Shop aletoware ausgesucht.
> ...


 
Also, in dem Shop sieht der hier für den Preis ganz gut aus: Gaming PC - AW Gamersdream FX-8320 GTX670 - aletoware PC Komplettsystem  und dann könntest Du selber noch 4GB mehr RAM und eine größere Festplatte dazukonfigurieren. Mehr ist an sich nicht nötig, also für ne bessere Graka oder CPU wäre an sich der Aufpreis zu hoch.

Oder siehe Bild, da hab ich mal nen PC zusammengestellt über den PC-Konfigurator, auf Basis Intel Sockel 1155. Ich wusste jetzt nicht, ob es mit oder ohne Windows sein soll. Und mit oder ohne SSD. Wenn beides dazukommt, bist du bei ca 1150€

Tastatur: in dem Shop würd ich die K350 nehmen, mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht, oder woanders eine Tastatur wie die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 bestellen (ca 40€).


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. März 2013)

Ich hab aus Spaß auch mal noch ne Konfiguration für etwa 1.200€ geschmiedet:

Also je nach persönlichem Plaisir würde ich auf einen* i5-3570  *oder i7-3770 setzen, bzw. deren 'k'-Varianten wenn du dir das Übertakten  offen halten möchtest. Der Unterschied ist in erster Linie dass der i7 8  Threads hat, was sich aber bei unterschiedlichsten Benchmarks als  nicht sonderlich leistungssteigernd herausgestellt hat. Wäre ja schade  um die Kohle die man in einer GraKa viel besser anlegen könnte. Kühlen  würde ich das Ganze mit nem Noctua *NH-U12P SE2*, der schafft ne Menge weg  und bleibt dabei stillschweigend. Und damit haben wir auch das  Stichwort für die nächste Komponente, den Pixelbeschleuniger. Im Falle  deines Budgetrahmens würde meine Entscheidung auf eine *Nvidia GTX680*  fallen. Die nimmt sich preislich nicht mehr viel mit einer Radeon  HD7970, steckt diese aber leistungstechnisch in die Tasche. Da die  Komponenten auch irgendwo drauf müssen gänge es als nächstes um ein  passendes Board. Hier ist es natürlich maßgebend was du dir an  Anschlüssen so vorstellst. Ich würde da mit dem Budget zu einem *GIGABYTE  GA-Z77X-UD3H* greifen...darauf findet man eigentlich alles was das  Gamerherz höher schlagen lässt.Hier wäre evtl. ein *G.Skill 8 GB  DDR3-1600 Kit *passend. Das reicht vorerst völlig zum Spielen, lässt noch  Platz für spätere Aufrüstungen und hat außerdem ein angenehmes  P/L-Verhältnis. Als primäre Festplatte würde ich eine *Samsung SSD 840  mit 120GB* einsetzen und für sonstige Daten vielleicht ne *Seagate  ST2000DM001 mit 2 TB *verbauen. Dann noch Netzteil...öhm...jetzt steh ich etwas  auf'm Schlauch   Evtl. das *be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W*. Das sollte genug Kraft  für aktuelle und spätere Komponenten bieten, ist außerdem 80Plus Gold  zertifiziert und bietet Kabelmanagement. 
Beim Gehäuse und DVD/BD-Laufwerk kann ich  keinen Tipp abgeben, das ist irgendwie Ansichtssache und persönliches  Gefallen. Wenn du ein Case für 50-60€ aussuchst kommst du, über den Daumen,  auf 1.200€ mit meiner Zusammenstellung. Als Gaming-Keyboard tut's ne *Sidewinder X4 von MS* völlig


----------



## Jostpeppo (30. Mai 2013)

*Mein Gaming PC - Was kann ich verbessern? Ist alles kompatibel?*

Ich habe mir einen Gaming PC selbst zusammengestellt und würde gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet.
Ich würde gerne unter 700€ landen!

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3350P, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53350P)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CNFC)
1 x ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGLKO-AOUAYZ)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm (BL043)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)

Brauche ich die beiden Lüfter, oder beinhaltet der Case schon welche?

EDIT: Ich zähl auf dich Herbboy!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Jostpeppo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Gaming PC selbst zusammengestellt und würde gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet.
> Ich würde gerne unter 700€ landen!
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> ...




Das Gehäuse hat einen Lüfter dabei, der reicht an sich, aber zur Unterstützung vielleicht noch nen langsam drehenden 120mm für vorne dazunehmen. Der Silent Wings wäre mir zu schnell, das hört man dann fies. maximal 1000 U/min. Oder per Adpater umvolten, dann läuft der auch langsamer.

Und bei der CPU würd ich lieber den i5-3450 oder 3470 nehmen - von der Leistung her ist der 3350p zwar gleich, aber der nen geringeren Boost-Takt und keine interne Grafik, die man aber vlt mal brauchen kann, wenn man ein Problem mit dem PC hat und es ohne Graka testen will. Und viel spart man ja nicht mit dem 3350P.

Beim RAM passt DDR3-1600 besser, zB G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C11D-8GNT)  oder auch jeder andere DDR3-1600 / PC3-12000 mit 1,5V - auch da ist der Preisunterschied gering.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Mai 2013)

Jostpeppo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Gaming PC selbst zusammengestellt und würde gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet.
> Ich würde gerne unter 700€ landen!
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> ...


 Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eher zur XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Double Dissipation greifen. Die kostet zwar nen 10er mehr, der zahlt sich aber bei Temperatur und Laufruhe im Idle wieder aus. Was CPU und RAM angehen schließe ich mich der Meinung meines Vorredners an.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Silent Wings wäre mir zu schnell, das  hört man dann fies. maximal 1000 U/min. Oder per Adpater umvolten, dann  läuft der auch langsamer.


Das sollte im Regelfall auch über's BIOS konfigurierbar sein.


----------



## Jostpeppo (30. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre jetzt so weit:

Caseking.de 
Caseking.de 
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p757796/pid/geizhals
8GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Als Lüfter nehme ich: Caseking.de 
Die werden als Leise deklariert und leuchten noch! 

Sollte man bei mindfactory in der Nacht bestellen, um keine Versandkosten bezahlen zu müssen?
(Versandkosten -> Rund um den Versand -> Info-Center - Hardware, Notebooks) "Midnight-Shopping"

Ich kann garnicht beschreiben, wie sehr ich euch dankbar bin! Ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus. DVD-Laufwerk hast Du schon, oder haste das vergessen? Da reicht jeder Brenner mit SATA aus, ca 20€, mehr zu zahlen bringt da nix.

Und wegen midnight shoppping: kannste machen, aber nicht wundern, wenn die Preise dann vlt auch anders sind ^^  würde mich auch interessieren, ob die Preise dann noch stabil sind.


----------



## Jostpeppo (4. Juni 2013)

In der Beschreibung der GraKa steht, dass ich mind 650 Watt brauche. Das Netzteil hat aber nur 450. Is das ok? 0.o

EDIT:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p780519/pid/geizhals

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p768612/pid/geizhals

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...er-Golden-Green-Modular-80--Gold.html#reviews


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2013)

Jostpeppo schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung der GraKa steht, dass ich mind 650 Watt brauche. Das Netzteil hat aber nur 450. Is das ok? 0.o
> 
> EDIT:
> 650 Watt Seasonic M12II Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks
> ...


 
Das ist völlig okay, denn die 650W beziehen sich darauf, dass selbst ganz miese Netzteile ausreichen, wenn die 650W haben. Die Hersteller übertreiben bewusst und wollen halt vermeiden, dass man "meckert", wenn die Karte mit einem 500W-20€-Netzeil nicht geht  


für nen core i5 plus eine AMD 7870 würde aber sogar ein 400W-Modell ausreichen, wenn es ein "Markenmodell" ist, das merkt man dann eben AUCH am Preis. Die sind bei zB 450W bei einem Preis von 50-60€ genauso stark wie andere mit 550W, die 40-50€ kosten. Außerdem sind die Markenmodell effizienter, die Watt-Werte sind sogar eher UNTERtrieben, d.h.: ein 450W-Markenmodell zieht bei einem PC, der 300W benötigt, effektiv 340W aus der Steckdose, und es kann zur Not auch mal kurz 500W liefern. Ein 550W-Billigmodell für 30€ wiederum zieht eher 400W aus der Steckdose, wenn der PC 300W braucht, und die 550W, die es "hat", erreicht es evlt nie, sondern geht schon bei 500W ein. 

zB das hier 430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks würde völlig reichen für den PC. Grad bei den Markenmodellen isses so: wenn die 2 PCIe-Stecker für Grafikkarten haben, dann reicht es immer locker für eine moderne CPU, 3-4 Laufwerke und jede Grafikkarte, die 2 Stromanschlüsse hat.

Wenn Du ein ungutes Gefühl wegen der "wenig" Watt hast, dann nimm halt das http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Pure-Power-L7-Non-Modular-80-.html  oder http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Pro-Core-Edition-Non-Modular-80--Bronze.html  oder http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...onic-S12II-Bronze-Non-Modular-80--Bronze.html 



Aber so ein PC wie du ihn zusammenbaust verbraucht bei Volllast eben nur um die 300W.


----------



## RichardLancelot (5. Juni 2013)

Jostpeppo schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung der GraKa steht, dass ich mind 650 Watt brauche. Das Netzteil hat aber nur 450. Is das ok? 0.o


Um herbboys Kommentar mal mit Erfahrungswerten zu versehen: Ich betreibe eine ähnliche Hardwarekonstellation wie du auch mit einem 425W-Netzteil und hab bisher 0 Probleme damit. Wie schonmal erwähnt wärst du mit 500W sicherlich auf der sicheren Seite, bei qualitativ hochwertigen Netzteilen reichen auch 400W-450W.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Um herbboys Kommentar mal mit Erfahrungswerten zu versehen.


 da hab ich ebenfalls zwei: ein 8 Jahre altes Tagan mit 480W, also zu ner Zeit, als die Grafikkarten noch kaum Strom brauchten und die dafür wichtige 12V-Leitung noch gar kein sooo großes Thema war, konnte ich problemlos nen i5-3570k, ne AMD 7950, 3 Festplatten, ne SSD und DVD-LW betreiben, ach ja: und ne Soundkarte.

Und als ich was testen wollte, verwendete ich für das gleiche System ein 5 Jahre altes Corsair VX (nicht die neueren CX) 450W.

Mit beiden Netzteilen bei Volllast Null Problem.


----------



## Therodus (12. Juni 2013)

*Noch aktuell?*

Da ich mich kaum mit Computern auskenne, wollte ich fragen ob der 900 Euro Pc schon veraltet ist (also bekomme ich mittlerweile schon mehr für mein Geld)? Und wenn ja, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (Tut mir Leid wenn die Frage dumm ist, aber bei Computern geht das alles ja so rasend schnell).


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2013)

Die Frage ist keineswegs dumm und die Bedenken sehr wohl berechtigt.

Im Prinzip kannst du mit der Kombination i5-3570K, HD7950 nichts falsch machen, heute ist diese sogar günstiger zu haben.

Da mittlerweile aber Intels Haswell Prozessoren da sind, könntest du, bei fast gleichbleibendem Preis, auch gleich einen i5-4670K, passendes Sockel 1150 Mainboard, dazu eine GTX670 oder HD7990 nehmen.

Na, vlt gibt's ja bald ein kleines Update des Artikels, der die aktuelle Marktsituation einbezieht...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Die Frage ist keineswegs dumm und die Bedenken sehr wohl berechtigt.
> 
> Im Prinzip kannst du mit der Kombination i5-3570K, HD7950 nichts falsch machen, heute ist diese sogar günstiger zu haben.
> 
> Da mittlerweile aber Intels Haswell Prozessoren da sind, könntest du, bei fast gleichbleibendem Preis, auch gleich einen i5-4670K, passendes Sockel 1150 Mainboard, dazu eine GTX670 oder HD7990 nehmen.



Ja, die PCs sind alle immer noch gut - du bekommst halt vlt inzwischen etwas mehr fürs Geld oder die PCs etwas günstiger. Das einzig "wichtige" in letzter Zeit: es gibt nun die Nvidia GTX 770, die für ihren Preis (ab 340 Euro) absolut okay und sogar in Preis-Leistung besser als die gleichteure AMD 7970 Gigahertz-Edition ist. Der Aufpreis zu einer AMD 7950 OC (übertaktet) oder GTX 670 ist zwar an sich immer noch zu hoch, aber wenn man mehr Leistung als die 7970 OC sucht, ist die GTX 770 nun neu im Spiel und wäre noch vom Preis her okay - teurere Karten aber lohnen sich wirklich keinesfalls.

Und wie svd auch sagte: die neuen Haswell-CPUs für Sockel 1150 sind auch gut - die sind wohl bei gleichem Takt nen Tick teurer als die aktuellen IvyBridge für Sockel1155 (also zB i5-3470 usw.), aber auch etwas schneller. Mainboards gibt es da auch einige, die nicht teurer als gleichgute für sockel1115 sind. Und weil mit Haswell der Sockel 1150 neuere Sockel ist, würd ich eher zu diesem Sockel greifen, da der im Zweifelsfall länger mit weiteren neuen CPUs beliefert wird.


Am besten mach mal ein Thema auf bei "Kaufberatung"  Kaufberatung


----------



## babajager (5. Januar 2014)

Also CoD Ghost in Maximaler Qualität mit allen Schikanen und 8x AA macht schon verdammt viel Spaß trotz 08/15 Geballere  
Da Stört es auch nicht das die R9 200 mit Standart Lüfter verdammt laut wird.


----------

